# هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

سلام ونعمه ....
 
*+ تحت إشراف الخادمة المباركة *

*مامـــــــا كــــــــاندى*

*+ هنحاول نجمع لينكات الموضوعات اللى بتتكلم عن التوفير والتدبير المنزلى 
لازم كل زوجة وأم  تعرف إزاى تدبر بيتها وتكون حكيمة زى ما قال الكتاب المقدس :
*
[Q-BIBLE]
*"حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)* [/Q-BIBLE]

*وبقصد بالتوفير هنا الحكمة وليس البخل علشان
 متختلطش الأمور عليكم:act23: ههههههه 
*
*وأوعوا تنسوا ربنا فى العشووووور*..

*+ أذكرونا فى صلواتكـــــــــــم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*"حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (أم 14: 1)*



*التعامل مع المشكلات المالية* ​


*لو عايزة ماتقلقيش كل شهر من المصاريف إتعرفى على الفكرة دى يمكن تفيدك وجربى؟!!  *


 * بجد ست شاطرة خااالص _ (ميزانية الأكل طول الأسبوع كله كلفت64.5 جنيه فقط لاغير..!!!!!!  *


*يتبع....*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*"حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (أم 14: 1)*

*وفرى شوية فى الفراخ وخليكى شاطرة..!!  *


*شوية أفكار تحفة من بواقى العيش الفينو ..!!!  *


يتبع ...​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*هنوفر مع اللحمة المفرومة ..!!!*


*هنوفر مع اللحمة المفرومة ..!!!

دى سر التوفير والتدبير








طيب ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
هاقولك
هاتى كيلو لحمة مفروم + كيلو قوانص ب 12 جنيه تقريبا
وافرمى القوانص ضربة واحدة بس فى الكبة عشان متتهريش
وزودى عليهم
بصل مفروم
ثوم مفروم
فلفل مفروم
جزر مفروم ودة اختيارى
خضرة (بقدونس وكسبرة ) الانواع اللى بتحبيها
وعصجيهم مع بعض
وضيفى توابلك طبعا

طيب ايه الاكلات اللى هتتعمل بيهم

تعالى اقولك
1- مكرونة بشاميل
2- رقاق باللحمة المفرومة
3- رز بالبشاميل
4- بيتزا باللحمة المفرومة
5- مسقعة باللحمة المفرومة
6- بطاطس محشية لحمة مفرومة
7- كوسة محشية لحمة مفرومة
8- كوسة بالبشاميل باللحمة المفرومة
9- حواوشى
10- مسقعة باللحمة المفرومة والبشاميل
11- صنية بطاطس بيوريه
12- كانيلونى
13- مكرونة بالصلصة واللحم المفروم
14- طاجن لسان عصفور باللحمة المفرومة
15- كفتة بطاطس باللحمة المفرومة
16- محشى باللحمة المفرومة
17- خرشوف محشى
18- لحمة مفرومه معصجة مع الزبيب و المكسرات ودى بتتاكل مع الارز
19- قرنبيط باللحمة المفرومة
20- فطاير محشية لحمة مفرومة
21- لازانيا باللحمة المفرومة
22- تحطى على اللحمة بيضة وبقدونس وبصل وبهارات وتبططيها فى الصينية وتطلعخرط زى العجة
23- صنية بطاطص باللحمة المفرومة
24- بامية باللحمة المفرومة
25- فاصوليا باللحمة المفرومة
26- بسلة باللحمة المفرومة
27- رز اوزى رز بالبسلة وعلى الوش لحمةمعصجة
28- سمبوسة
29- صنية لحمة مفرومة مع بيض عيون فى الفرن
30- تحشى بصل
31- مقلوبة
32- قطعى البطاطس مكعبات وسويها مع لحمة مفرومة
33-الفريك بالحمه المفرومهالمقاديرنص كيلو فريك ننقعه فى الميه او نسلقهنص كيلو لحمه مفرومهبصله مبشوره مع كسبره خضرا وفص تومحبيتين طماطمنشوح الحمه المفرومه مع الطماطم والكسبره مع الثوم مع البصل لحد ما تستوى نضيفليها الفريك ونسويه 3\4 سواونحضر طاجن نضع الخليط فيه ونضع على الوجه طماطم وندخلهالفرن.

+ كدة عندك اكلات كتيييييييييييييييييييييير باللحمة المفرومة المتعصجة

لكن ممكن تشيلى شوية قبل ما تعصجيها للكفتة

ودى انواع الكفتة اللى تقدرى تعمليها
1- كفتة الرز
2- كبيبة
3- برجر
4-الكفتة ببرغل5-كفتة ببرغل بالصلصة6-كرات اللحم بالعجين7- الكبيبة الشامى
8- كفتة فى الفرن
9- كفتة مشوية على الفحم
10 -كفتة بالبيض والبقسماط مقلية فى الزيت
11- كفتة داوود باشا
12- كفتة بالسبانخ على البخار
13- كفتة بالطحينة
14- كفتة بتحطى فيها نصف رغيف فينو مبلول ومتصفى كويس

وعندى ليكم مفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجأ ة
تعرفى
تقدرى تعملى كفتة من الكبد والقوانص
وادى الطريقة

اسلقى القوانص نص سلقة وبعدين حطي الكبدة واسلقى كمان بطاطسوافرميهم كلهم مع شوية بهارات وملح وفلفل وحمريهم بالبيض والبقسماط


ايه رايكم :new8:

copy
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*طريقة جديدة  في مسك الميزانية +طرق عملية للتوفير*

طريقة جديدة  في مسك الميزانية +طرق عملية للتوفير

*
1-احنا هنظبط بنود المصاريف حسب المرتب او الدخل الشهري بتاعنا وليس العكس يعني مش همسك ورقة واكتب كل اللي نفسي فيه يبقى مش هنخلص ومش هيكفيني 5000 جنيه في الشهر لكن على قد لحافك مد رجليك
2-الالتزام ثم الالتزام بالميزانية واللي هتكتبيه...... يعني ماتدخليش بند على بند أو عينك تزوغ على حاجة غالية وتشتريها وتخربي الميزانية
3- ده مجرد مثال بس واقعي لميزانية بيت متوسط دخله 1500ون من زوج وزوجة وطفل في الحضانة وكل واحدة تقلل او تنقص حسب ظروفها مع العلم ان ال1500هيتصرفوا كلهم في البيت طبعا زي ما هنشوف
نخش في المفيد علطوووووووووووووووووووووووول هاتي ورقة وقلم وكتبي ...
اولا بنود الميزانية او الاقسام الرئيسية ليها:
1-مصروف بيت ويشمل (بقالة - لحمة وفراخ وسمك -عيش-لبن واجبان -خضار وفاكهة )
2-فواتير (غاز-ماء -كهرباء-تليفون -نت )
3-مصروف جيب (للزوج والزوجة والاطفال ) وتشمل المواصلات او بنزين العربية
4-بند التوفير ويشمل ( جمعية او قسط او ديون او تحويش )
5-مبلغ للطوارئ ( دواء او دكتور - عزومة او مجاملة حد ولد حد اتجوز......... الخ )
6-اشتراك شهري (حضانة -نادي ا- ايجار شقة ..........الخ )
واللي عندها بنود تانية تضيفها بس دي البنود الرئيسية نييجي للتفاصيل لو جينا نبص هنلاقي اكتر بند بيصرف هو مصروف البيت وفي نفس الوقت هو اكتر بند ممكن تقتصدي فيه وتوفري منه
البقالة
خزين البيت انا باجيبه مرة واحدة اول الشهر واخلص والنصيحة العملي ة هنا انك تجيبي (لرز والعدس والفول المكرونات بانواعها والبقسماط والدقيق واللوبيا والملوخية الناشفة والفول الصويا ........ )سااااااااااااااايب من اي عطار هتوفري جاااااامد ومن نفس ماركات المعلب والمكرونات ي منها اشكال قواقع وفيونكات وحلزون وتحفة ومابتعجنش والكيلو ب 3و ربع
السكر والملح والخل والزيت والسمن والزبد والبيض والحلاوة واللنشون والكاتشاب والمربى والمناديل والتايد والصابون .حاولي تجبيهم من اى سوبرماركت او محل يكون جملة وياسلام لو عامل عروض عشان التوفير
يعني دلوقت قبل ماتقبضي اصلا انت تكتبي المبلغ قدام كل بند ولازم تلتزمي باللي انتي كاتباه وتاخدي عهد على نفسك طول الشهر بالالتزام
بالنسبة للخضار والفاكهة واللبن والجبنة والعيش دول هتجبيهم اسبوعيا ومثلا انابجيب اللبن السايب الفلاحي من مكان مضمون ب3ونص وكمان بعمل الزبادي في البيت يعني بنستهلك 4 كيلو اسبوعيا
وبالنسبة للحمة لو عايزة توفري انا بجيب 2كيلو مفروم واحط عليهم نصكيلو صويامطحون ومتبل جاهز من العطار ونص كيلو مية وبصل وتوابل بيكون عندك 3 كيلو لحم قسمي نصهم للكفتة والباقي للمكرونة باشميل اوالجلاش اوالمسقعة
وبالنسبة للفراخ البانية بتفرط والكيلو ب30جنية بيأكل 6 مرات وفيه كمان مفروم فراخ تحفة الكيلو ب9ونص
والسمك ممكن تجيبي اللنواع الرخيصة زي الروسى (الماكريل ) الكيلو ب10 جنيه بيكفي مرتين او البلطي الوسط الكيلو بردة ب10جنيه يعني الشكل النهائي للميزانية
بقالة 350 2 لحم54(مفروم )فراخ (مفروم10-بانية 30 1 صدور 1 اوراك 30) سمك(4كيلو)40 عيش 20+ لبن56 جبن 1 بيضا 20+نص رومي 16 + 6 نستو الاصيلة 11ونص وخضار وفاكهة متوسط 30 اسبوعيا الجمالي قولي 760:t9:

فواتير غاز بالقسط35 كهرب 40 نت 25 ماء 10(بيجي كل شهرين 20 مثلا ) تليفون 40يجي كل 3 شهور 120 مثلا ) الاجمالي 160
مصروف جيب الزوجة 50 الزوج 150 الطفل 50( تشمل لعبة كل شهر +حلوياته ومصاصاته طبعا )
جمعيات 200
طوارئ 100 (ولو مجاش طوارئ لبقوا اتفسحوا بيهم )
توتال1470:w00t:

منقول
*​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

موضوع رائع و هتخلينى انا و مراتى نعمل كدة وربنا يدبر من عنده و يبارك زى ما بارك الخمس خبزات و السمكتين.


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*




SAVIORS.SON قال:


> موضوع رائع و هتخلينى انا و مراتى نعمل كدة وربنا يدبر من عنده و يبارك زى ما بارك الخمس خبزات و السمكتين.


آميـــــــــــــــــــن
 ربنا يباركم ويفرحكم ويدبر كل أموركم
بصلوات ام النور
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*التوفير في المياه والكهرباء*

*التوفير في المياه والكهرباء

لا تترك الأجهزة الكهربائية جاهزة للعمل على Stand by بل أطفئها تماماً.
* استخدم اللمبات الموفرة للطاقة.
* أطفئ الأنوار غير الضرورية في المنزل أو قلل من عددها قدر الإمكان.
* استخدم مصابيح الحديقة التي تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية.
* ضع توربيناً لتوليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح لتزويد الحديقة بها ليلاً إذا كنت قادراً على شرائه ولديك مساحة كافية حول منزلك.
* إذا كانت مصروفاتك الكهربائية مرتفعة تأكد من عدم تسريب التمديدات للكهرباء للأرض وتأكد من سلامة عزلها.
* اختر الأجهزة الموفرة للكهرباء عند شرائها، وبخاصة الغسالات والمكاوي الكهربائية وأجهزة التبريد وغيرها.
* ضع مواد عزل حراري في الجدران والأسقف والأرضيات المكشوفة مثل البولسترين والصوف الصخري والبيرليت والبولي يوريثين.

التوفير في المياه

1_غسيل الخضراوات ننقعها في قدر به ماء وبعدين نشطفها
2_التاكد من قفل صنبور المياه جيدا
3_عدم فتح الصنبور الا عند الحاجه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصروف الأولاد*

مصروف الأولاد ...هل هيفهموا موضوع التوفير دة ..
طيب هنعمل معاهم ايه؟






1_لازم تعلمي ولادك القناعه من صغرهم يعني عوديهم علي اكل البيت لانهم لو اتعودو يجيبو من بره انتي اللي هتعاني وتيجي تشتكي من سوء صحتهم والفلوس اللي بتضيع في كلام فاضي.

2_دربي ولادك علي الاستغناء يعني برضه الاهم فالمهم هتقوليلي يفهمو ازاي انا مثلا مع ابني لما كان يطلب حاجه مثلا عايز شيبسي وشيكولاته اقوله ايه المهم دلوقتي يقولي الشيكولاته اقوله يبقي شيكولاته بكره اجيبلك شيبسي لحد متعود علي كده ميطلبش غير حاجه واحده بس حتي لو كانت رخيصه المهم انها واحده

3_في المدرسه اعمليلهم ساندوتشات مالبيت وبلاش نهائي الاكل اللي بيجيبوه من المدرسه
وممكن تحضري فطائر او بيتزا في الفريزر وتديهالهم كنوع من التغيير
4_علميهم الادخار يعني تجيبي لكل واحد حصاله يحط فيها جزء من المصروف وتكافئيه بيها فالاخر بس علي طريقتك يعني تجيبي اللي انتي شايفاهم محتاجينه يعني لبس العيد شوز جديده او ممكن لعبه مفيده

5_ابعدي كل البعد عن التقليد والمقارنه بين الاولاد واقاربهم يعني مش معني ان ابن اخويا لابس ماركات يبقي ولادي زيهم كفايه انه يكون حاجه شيك وقيمه وتناسب دخلك لانهم لو اتعودو عالتقليد هينصب عليكي في النهايه

6_علمي ولادك قيمه الشيء اللي بيلعبوا بيه يعني جبتلهم لعبه حسسيه انها غاليه وانه لازم يحافظ عليها وانه يلعب بيها بدون تخريب
7_بالنسبه للاولاد الصغار منصحش ابدا باللعب الغاليه لانها غاليه او رخيصه هتخرب يبقي من الاول اي لعبه ترضيه.


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصروف التوفير في الملابس*

*مصروف التوفير في الملابس






احنا طبعا داخلين عالعيد وبعدين المدارس
وعايزه لبس ليكي ولاولادك وجوزك 
طب هنعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ظظ
الحكايه بسيطه جدا انتي هتنزلي اليومين دول زي الشاطره تشوفي لبس العيد الاسعار مهاوده وسهل الفصال انما في الموسم ولا كلمه
طبعا اللبس حسب امكانياتك يعني في اللي متقدرش غير ب100 جنيه وفي اللي 200 وفي 500
انتي هتجيبي حسب امكانياتك 
بالنسبة للاطفال 
بلاش اللبس الغالى 
يعني لو عندك لبس اطفال مش جديد 
ممكن تستخدميه زى مثلا لو جاي هديه لابنك جاكت ممكن تجيبيله بنطلون او حتي تفصليه ويبقي طقم العيد
فستان هديه لبنوتك كملي الطقم ومشي الليله
بالنسبه للبس البيت لاولادك
برضه حسب امكانياتك يعنيه في حاجات رخيصه وقطن وشيك جدا بس اختاري المكان المناسب
يعني في اماكن بتبيع لبس بسعر تحفه وابعدي عن المولات الحاجه غاليه جدا
بالنسبه بقي للبس ليكي انتي
طبعا اللبس الحريمي نار فى الاسعار
ممكن تنزلى تلفى وتشوفى الاسعار وطبعا عارفين الاسعار بتختلف من منطقة لمنطقة ... وسعات بتكون نفس الموديل ولكن بسعر اقل
فمتستعجليش فى الشراء اتاكدى الاول من الاسعار والموديلات..
نيجي بقي للبس المدارس
خليكي ذكيه انتي طلعي اللبس القديم وشوفي اللي هينفع منه يعني ممكن تلاقي جيبه حالتها كويسه او بنطلون لسه نضيف ايه المشكله انك تستخدميه وتكملي الباقي جديد ومش هيكلفك كتير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*التوفير في المنظفات*

*التوفير في المنظفات*






*1_استعملي مسحوق غسيل يكون بسعر معقول وعشان النضافه تكون تمام اتبعي الاتي*:

*طبعا مش هنملي الغساله جامد للحصول علي النضافه المرغوبه*
*لو كانت غسالتك من النوع اللي مبتملاش كويس ممكن تزوديلها ميه من درج المسحوق*
*اذا كانت الملابس شديده الاتساخ ممكن نقعها من بالليل وتصحي تكملي الغسيل*
*بالنسبه للملابس البيضاء لازم النقع في ماء ساخن ومسحوق وشويه كلور صغيرين عشان ميهريش الهدوم*.

*2_بالنسبه لسائل الاطباق سهل اوي عمله في البيت هتجيبي وجبه صابون من محل المنظفات ب5 جنيه تقعد معاكي حوالي 3 شهور*
*3_باقي المنظفات هنعمل فيها ايه*
*صابون الوجه في انواع كتير جدا باسعار معقوله اختاري اللي يناسبك*
*استبدلي المطهرات زي الديتول بالفنيك او الكلور*
*استبدلي ملمع الزجاج بالماء المضاف ليه الخل*
*ملمع الموبليا في وصفات كتيرة سهلة ممك تدورى عليها من النت زى كدة :
هتضيفي بعض قطرات الزيت وزيها خل وتلمعي الموبليا وتشيلي اثار الزيت بقماشه نضيفه*
*هنستبدل بطه التواليت بمسحوق غسيل عادي مضاف ليه خل وفنيك ومايه ورشي الحمام واغسلي بالفرشه وشوفي البياض واللمعان وكمان مطهر*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بواقي الاكل*

*بواقي الاكل






+ بتعملي ايه في بواقي الاكل اوعي تكوني بترميها دي بتنفع جدا شوفي ازاي
+بواقي الرز تطحن في الكبه وتعجن ببيضه ونعملها زي الكبيبه محشيه لحمه مفرومه ونقليها بالزيت
+بواقي الخضار نحطها في الفريزر وتنفع في يوم تاني وممكن تطلعيها لولادك في اي وقت
+بواقي اللحم تقطع قطع صغيره ونعملها شاورما
+بواقي الدجاج تقطع واما نعملها شاورما ونحشي بيها الكريب او نعمل منها صينيه مكرونه نجرسكو
+بواقي العيش نحمصها ونعملها بقسماط او تقطع وتدهن بالزيت وفصين توم واي بهار وتحمص في الفرن احلي من بيك رولز
+بواقي السمك نفرمها ونعجنها بحبه بطاطس ونصبعها ونقليها بالبيض والبقسماط
+بواقي الجمبري يقشر ونحمره مع بصل وفلفل وزيتون شرائح ونحط عليه مكرونه مسلوقه تحفه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شويه اكلات بقي موفره*

*شويه اكلات بقي موفره (لحوم)






فراخ بانيه ومكرونه وبطاطس
بطاطس محشيه لحمه مفرومه ورز وسلطه
مسقعه باللحمه المفرومه وبطاطس
بفتيك ومكرونه وسلطه وبطاطس
صينيه مكرونه بالبشاميل وكفته بانيه وسلطه
فراخ وبطاطس ورز
اي نوع خضار ولحمه ورز وسلطه
سمك ورز وسلطه
كوسه باللحمه المفرومه ورز وسلطه
كفته بانيه وبطاطس وسلطه
سندوتشات شاورما وبطاطس
حواوشي
مكرونه نجرسكو وبطاطس وسلطه
صينيه جلاش بحشوه البيتزا وبفتيك
كبده مقليه وبطاطس وسلطه
كفته رز ورز وسلطه
كبيبه بالبرغل ورز بالخلطه

ودي اكلات بدون لحوم






مسقعه وبطاطس
قرنبيط وسلطه
كوسه بالبشاميل ورز وسلطه
محشي ورق عنب وسلطه زبادي ولسان العصفور
محشي باذنجان وكوسه وملوخيه وسلطه
جلاش بحشوه البيتزا وبطاطس محمره
مكرونه بالتونه وبطاطس
بيتزا
كشري مصري او اسكندراني وسلطه
عجه وبطاطس وسلطه
طاجن فول بالشكشوكه وسلطه
كفته بطاطس وسلطه
صينيه بطاطس ورز معمر
رز معمر بالكبد والقوانص وسلطه
ملوخيه وفلفل مقلي وباذنجان محشي فلفل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو مصروفك 800 جنية وعدد افراد اسرتك 4 هتصرفى ازاااااااااى ؟*

*لو مصروفك 800 جنية وعدد افراد اسرتك 4 هتصرفى ازاااااااااى ؟

هاتى ورقة وقلم واكتبى الاتى :

جيب ورقه وقلم واقسم الفلوس
ازاي بقي
لحوم
4 فرخات 80 جنيه
2 كيلو لحمه جملي 80 جنيه
6كيلو سمك 60 ةجنيه
يبقي مجموع اللحوم 220
فطار وعشا
2 كيلو فول تدمسيه 14 جنيه
2 كيلو مدشوش للطعميه 10 جنيه
كيلو جبنه بيضه 20 جنيه
نص رومي 20 جنيه
لانشون بيتي 10 جنيه
4 علب تونه 10 جنيه
كرتونتين بيض 25 جنيه
لبن 50 جنيه
المجموع 160
خضار وفاكهه
كل اسبوع 30 جنيه
هتجيبي 2 كيلو طماطم 4 جنيه
2 كيلو خيار 3 جنيه
2 كيلو بطاطس 4 جنيه
كيلو بتنجان 2 جنيه
ربع فلفل 1 جنيه
خضره وجرجير 1 جنيه
ليمون 1 جنيه
والباقي فاكهه
يبقي مجموع الخضار والفاكهه 120 جنيه
هتجيبي ب50 جنيه حبوب رز علي مكرونه علي عدس
50 جنيه بقاله ملح خل سمنه زيت سكر شاي
هتجيبي ب 30 جنيه منظفات
عندك البونكس ب 24 يقعد شهر ونص وصابون سايل
كده المجموع 630
جبتي اللحوم كلها الخضار والفاكهه والفطار والعشا واللبن والاجبان والحبوب والبقاله والمنظفات
كده هيبقى الاجمالى 700 جنيه مش اكتر
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*طرق عمل الصلصات في البيت*

*طرق عمل الصلصات في البيت






طريقه عمل الكاتشب

المكونات

5 حبات طماطم
8 فصوص ثوم
بصله متوسطه
1\4 كوب خل
3 ملاعق سكر
1 ملعقه ملح

الطريقه

تقطعى الطماطم مكعبات والبصل حلقات صغيره والثوم ايضا وتضعيهم فى اناء على نار هادئه وتتركيهم حتى تطرى المكونات وبعدين تصفيهم من بزر الطماطم وبعد كده تضعى عليهم الخل والسكر والملح وتقلبى حتى يصبح الخليط سميك وبعد كده تسيبه يبرد ودخليه التلاجه

طريقه عمل المايونيز
بيضه
نص كوب زيت
معلقه صغيره خل
نص ليمونه
نص معلقه ملح
نص معلقه سكر
الطريقه
نضرب البيضه في الخلاط كويس اوي
هنفتح فتحه الخلاط من فوق ونضيف الزيت بالراحه نقطه نقطه ونضرب كويس لحد ميتقل معانا
نضيف باقي المكونات ونضرب ونفضيه في برطمان ونقفله ونحطه فالتلاجه

طريقه عمل الطحينه
كوب سمسم مطحون
كوب دقيق
كوب زيت
الطريقه نضيف المكونات علي بعضها ونقلب بالشوكه
وممكن نطحن السمسم ونضيف الدقيق والزيت نضيفه عند الاستخدام لانه مع الوقت طعمها بيغير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو مرتب جوزك 2000 وعدد أفراد الاسرة 5 هنصرف إزاااااااااااى ؟*

*لو مرتب جوزك 2000 وعدد أفراد الاسرة 5 
هنصرف إزاااااااااااى ؟

هنصرف ال2000 نعتبر مرتب جوك 1800 وال 200 للزنقات
600 دروس و 200 جمعيه يبقي الباقي 1000 جنيه
جوزك هياخد منهم 100 مصاريفه
100 جنيه مصاريف ولادك
يبقي مصروف بيتك 800 جنيه
هنعمل ايه بقي
هتجيبي
لحوم
5 فرخات في الشهر 100 جنيه
2 كيلو لحمه جملي مشكل مفروم علي قطع 80 جنيه
6 كيلو سمك 60 ج
يبقي لحوم 240 جنيه
فطار وعشا ولبن

2 كيلو فول تدمسيه 14 جنيه
2 كيلو مدشوش للطعميه 10 جنيه
كيلو جبنه بيضه 20 جنيه
نص رومي 20 جنيه
لانشون بيتي 10 جنيه
4 علب تونه 10 جنيه
كرتونتين بيض 25 جنيه
لبن 80 جنيه
المجموع 190
الخضار والفاكهه
كل اسبوع 30 جنيه
هتجيبي 2 كيلو طماطم 4 جنيه
2 كيلو خيار 3 جنيه
2 كيلو بطاطس 4 جنيه
كيلو بتنجان 2 جنيه
ربع فلفل 1 جنيه
خضره وجرجير 1 جنيه
ليمون 1 جنيه
والباقي فاكهه

+ يبقي مجموع الخضار والفاكهه 120 جنيه
هتجيبي ب50 جنيه حبوب رز علي مكرونه علي عدس
50 جنيه بقاله ملح خل سمنه زيت سكر شاي
هتجيبي ب 30 جنيه منظفات
كده المجموع 680
جبتي اللحوم كلها الخضار والفاكهه والفطار والعشا واللبن والاجبان والحبوب والبقاله والمنظفات
وبسسسس:ura1:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عجينه الطعميه _ تدميس الفول _ اللانشون _ الجبنه القريش*

*

عجينه الطعميه
كيلو فول مدشوش
حزمتين كرات
كام عود بقدونس علي شبت علي كسبره
3 بصلات
نص راس توم
الطريقه ننقع الفول 12 ساعه وبعدين نصفيه
ونضربه في الكبه مع باقي المكونات او المفرمه
نضيف ملح وكمون وشطه ونص باكو بيكنج باودر
هتعبيه في اكياس في الفريزر
طريقه تدميس الفول
هننقع الفول 12 ساعه
هنضيف كبشه عدس اصفر وطماطمايه مقطعه ونحطه في الدماسه وتكون الميه مغطياه والفول يكون نص الدماسه لانه بيكبر
واول ميغلي وطي النار جدا وسبيه ساعتين ونص وكل شويه تابعيه لو احتاج ميه تزوديله ميه مغليه
طريقه عمل الانشون
3 بيض
3 فص توم
3 معلقه دقيق
3 معلقه زيت
3 قطع جبنه مثلثات
3 فص حبهان
ثمره بنجر مفروم او لون صناعي
2 مكعب مرقه
نضرب المكونات كلها في الخلاط هتبقي شبه العصير وممكن نضيف زيتون مقطع
هنجيب كوب استانلس ندهنه زيت ونضيف الخليط
ونحط الكوب في حله بها ماء مغلي ونسيبها نص ساعه او اكتر لحد ميجمد
وبعدين سبيه يبرد خالص وطلعيه بحرف السكينه حطيه في التلاجه يبرد وبعدين طلعيه قطعيه ترانشات
طريقه الجبنه القريش
هنغلي اللبن ونسيبه لحد ميبقي دافي
نولع الفرن ونحط طاجن فخار فاضي لمده ربع ساعه
طلعي الطاجن وهو سخن حطي فيه اللبن وعليه رشه ملح وغطيه بفوطه وحطيه في الفرن وهو مطفي بس سخن
سبيه يوم او يومين وبصي عليه
اول ميقطع ويعمل جبنه فضيه في مصفه عليها حته شاشه وسبيها للصبح تنزل ميتها
بس كده حطيها بقي في التلاجه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الطريقه اللي بجيب بيها اسعار رخيصه*

* الطريقه اللي بجيب بيها اسعار رخيصه
اولا بالنسبه للخضار
اشتري الخضار درجه تانيه ونقي منه الكويس يعني مثلا الطماطم لو بجنيه و2 جنيه شوفي ام جنيه نقي الكويس اللي فيها
ولو فيها جامد للسلطه ماشي لو كلها طريه هاتيها برضه واجري عالبيت سبكيها تبقي وفرتي وسهلتي علي نفسك
الخيار والبطاطس وكل الخضار نفس الكلام ممكن مثلا الخيار والكوسه جيبي الكبير شويه مهي بتتقطع ومبتبانش
بالنسبه لطلبات السوبر ماركت
شوفي عروض المحلات
وحتي لو مفيش عروض في حاجات كتير زي السكر والزيت والشاي والمنظفات والمناديل تجبيها من محلات الجمله وباقي طلبات البيت هتشوفي ايه الرخيص هنا وهاتيه حتي لو جبتي طلباتك من كذا محل

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*طريقة التوفير فى الحلويات:*

*طريقة التوفير فى الحلويات:






1-اتعلمى تعملى حلوياتك فى اتلبيت على قدر المستطاع وتاكدى ان اعجاب الضيوف واهل بيتك بصنع ايديكى فى الحلويات هايزيد ثقتك بنفسك وتتجرأى اكتر واكتر وتنفذى وصفات كتير بفن ومهارة . 
2-اذا فشلت منك وصفه بتجربيها لاول مرة ..لا ترميها ..انسى الكيس الاسود فلم يعد له وجود معنا بعد منهج التوفير ..تعملى ايه ...عالجى الوصفه او اعيدى تدويرها واستفيدى منها حتى لا تفقدى وتخسرى الخامات التى دخلت فى صنعها ومجهودك فى عملها .
3-لابد من دراسه الجدوى عند شراء او عمل الحلويات .فبعض الاصناف تحتاج الى مهارة عاليه وامكانيات كثيرة ومكلفه وهنا يكون من الافضل شراءها جاهزة 
4-لو هاتعملى حفل عيد ميلاد لاولادك او بمناسبه النجاح ممكن تعملى حفل واحد كبير للاولاد كلهم بدلا من عدة احتفالات وهذا يعتبر توفير فى الوقت والجهد وفرحه كبيرة ومشاركه بين الاولاد ام الملايكه
5-ممكن ان تاخدى معك صنف من عمل ايديكى عند ذهابك لزيارة الاهل او الصديقات 

6-لو عندك احتفال عائلى ممكن كل واحدة من المدعوات تحضر معها طبق او صنف من عمل ايديها وبالتالى يخف العبء عن صاحبه البيت وتركز فى عمل اصناف قليله وتكون مرتاحه وفيها نوع من التواصل والود بين الاصدقاء 

7-ممكن تحفظى بعض اصناف الحلويات وتطلعيها وقت اللزوم على السوا فقط .ممكن تحفظى بلح الشام والقطايف

+ لو زادت عندك كميه خليط البسبوسه ممكن تضعيها فى صينيه فويل وتحفظيها فى الفريزر ووقت الاحتياج اليها ..طلعيها واخبزيها 

8-لو مغتربه .ممكن تشترى خامات لتزيين التورتات والحلويات من مصر بكميات تكفيكى فترة كبيرة وباسعار مناسبه وممكن تستغلى العروض على الكمبوتات وتشترى منها بتوفير جيد فى السعر مثلما تفعل 

9-ممكن تستعيضى عن شراء صوص الشيكولاته الجاهز بوصفه بسيطه لعمل الصوص فى البيت .

+ ممكن تستعيضى عن الكريمه اللبانى فى عمل صوص الكراميل 

+ ممكن ايضا تعملى زبدة الفول السودانى فى البيت بطريقه سهله ونتيجتها ممتازة:يطحن السودانى المحمص فى المطحنه الى ان يصبح ناعم جدا ونضيف له قليل من الزيت الى ان تتكون معنا زبدة الفول السودانى 

10-لو تبقى عندك خليط كيك من اى نوع زيادة عن حجم الصينيه ممكن تقسميه فى قوالب صغيرة المونيوم(قوالب الكريم كراميل والجيللى )وتخبزيها .تبقى كب كيك 

11-استخدمى الكاكاو الخام فى عمل الحلويات فهو اقوى اثرا وبدون سكر 

12- يمكنك تقليل كميه السكر فى الكيك ولن تشعرى ببفرق كبير فى الطعم 

13-ممكن تستعملى قشطه وجه اللبن فى عمل الكيك كبديل عن السمن والزبد والزيت ونتيجتها رائعه 

14-لو عندك كم من التفاح ومحتاجه تستفيدى به .ممكن تعملى به تارت تفاح 

15-لتسهيل نزول عجينه البتيفور من المكينه اثناء التشكيل .اخلطى الدقيق فى العجينه بملعقه خشبيه 
16-استعملى دائما ورق زبدة فى قاع الصينيه التى تخبزى فيها البسكويتات والكيكات فيعطيكى نتيجه ممتازة فى الخبز ويحمى القاع من الاحتراق 
18- ضرورة تنفيذ الوصفات بدقه واتباع كل الملاحظات التى تذكر فى كل وصفه حتى تكون النتيجه اللنهائيه مضبوطه وناجحه التكنيك...!!! 
+ وفيه اهم التكات الفنيه والتكنيكات الخاصه باشهرالوصفات والتى تساهم بشدة فى نجاح الوصفه .



كانت هذة مجموعه من اهم الافكار الخاصه بالتوفير فى الحلويات .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*التوفير فى الفاكهه:*

* التوفير فى الفاكهه كمان ...







1-ممكن تستفيدى بالفواكه فى موسمها بيكون سعرها معقول لعمل مربى مثل الفراوله والمشمش .

2-اشترى صنف واحد من الفاكهه فى اليوم والذى يقبل عليه افراد الاسرة وغيرى لصنف يوميا 
3- ممكن تحفظى المشمش وتستفيدى منه فى عمل قمر الدين ومشمشيه .
 ايضا تحفظ المشمش لعمل المشمشيه منه .ينزع النوى منه مع الحرص على الاحتفاظ بالوحدات سليمه .
4-لو عندك عزومه ممكن تعملى فروت سالاد .فيها تنوع من الفاكهه وممكن بكميه قليله تعملى طبق فروت سالاد كبير يكفى الكل وكل الاشخاص ياكلوا من كل الانواع .دة افضل من شراء كميات كبيرة من الفواكه وتقديمها وحدات كامله .
وممكن تزينى الفروت سالاد بالكريمه والعسل .بتعطيها غنى ومذاق رائع.

5- ممكن تحفظى البلح الاسمر فى الفريزر بعد نزع النوى منه لاستخدامه فى عمل المعمول وكيك التمر 
ممكن تستفيدى من البلح الاسمر بنقعه فى اللبن .مشروب مغذى جدا ويمد الجسم بالطاقه 
6- خزنى عصير البرتقال فى الفريزر واستعمليه فى عمل العصائر وقطعى معه موز وزينى حافه الكاس بالسكر
دائما نوعى فى العصائر الطبيعيه للاطفال لانها مصدر مهم للفيتامينات وتنمى حاسه التذوق عند الطفل 
7-ممكن تعملى الزبيب والتين المجفف والمشمشيه فى البيت 

8-لو اشتريتى فاكهه وكان طعمها مش مستساغ مثل الخوخ مثلا .استفيدى منها فى عمل كمبوت يؤكل هكذا او ممكن تخفقيه فى الخلاط وتشربيه عصير .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

*أفكار تانية للتوفير عجبتنى فنقلتها ليكم ..


*المكان اللى انا موجودة فيه هو ده بس اللى فيه النور
*السخان الكهرباء استغنيت عنة وشغلت السخان العادى لان البومبه بتقعد معايا
فترة وبمبه المطبخ غير الحمام طبعا
*ورق النتيجه يا فتوكات بستعمله لكتابه احتياجات البيت يعنى مش ورق
مخصوص
*بعمل قوالب تلج واحطها فى كولمن وبكده اوفر كهرباء واحافظ على الثلاجه
*منظف الزجاج لو خففتيه بشويه ميه هيديكى نتيجة احسن عن تجربه
*مسحوق الغسيل بجيب الحجم الكبير وبقسمه وبحط ورقة جواة علشان اعرف
قعد معايا اد اية
*زجاجه الزيت الكريستال او اى نوع برضه بحط عليها ورقة بتاريخ الاستعمال
وبستعمله بس للجبن او للفول محاشى
*أما السمنه البلدى بحط ملعقة واحده وادامها زيت ذرة
*الحاجات الحلوة اللى بتتعمل فى الاعياد مفيش الكلام ده اولا علشان
زياده الوزن وثانيا استهلاك للسمن زياده اللى بعمله عصاير وساعات أم على
*الصابون السائل زى ما اخت قالت الحجم الكبير اوفر كتيرررررر
*صابون الحمام (الاستحمام غير بتاعت غسيل اليد)
*البليدج بستعمله مرة كل اسبوع فقط وكل يوم المع عادى من غيرة
*الناموسيه بحطها لبنتى بدل السهارايه وكده استفدت ووفرت
*الكلوركس بدل ما احطه كله الاماكن اللى فيها بقعه بعملها بفرشه اسنان
مغموسه فيه وادخل الغساله على طول
*اما اللى عندها اولاد الكراريس اخر السنه تخدى منها الورق الفاضى ويبقى كده
عندك مسودات لولادك
*الكتب بتاعت كل سنه سواء المدرسيه او الخارجيه اكيد لو ادتيها لحد هيستفيد
منها بس مش بتاع الروبابيكيا او اللب
*لبس المدرسه ممكن تديه لحد محتاج ويبقى كده وفرتى لحد محتاج 
*نور الشقة اللمبات الموفرة والنجف مقسوم الكهرباء يعنى المفتاح ينور نص
النجفه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرغى فى التليفون..وفاتورة التليفون أو الموبايل !!*

*الرغى فى التليفون..وفاتورة التليفون أو الموبايل !!






الوقت اللى بنضيعه فى الرغى فى التليفون دة من عمرنا ووقت بيتنا واولادنا وازواجنا
اللى نضيعه فى الرغى بالساعه واكتر فى التليفون اعملى فيه حاجه تانيه مفيدة
يعنى نخللى التليفون للضرورة فقط او لحجز موعد مع الاصدقاء للزيارة او الذهاب للطبيب الخ
 فانا اذا كنت هاكلم صديقتى علشان اقولها انى عايزة اروح ازورها متلا يبقى ليه اكلمها ساعه وبعدين اقولها ياترى فاضيه النهاردة بعد الظهر والا ايه --امال انا كنت بارغى فى ايه دة كله--

وبعدين لازم نفتكر الآية اللى بتقول:
كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من المعصية أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شراء ملايات السرير الغالية ..!!*

*شراء ملايات السرير الغالية ..!!**

*​اقل طقم و يكون قطن 100% ثمنه لا يقل عن 100 الى 150 جنيه و طبعا فيه اغلى من كده

السرير الكبير بيأخد 4.5 متر قماش من نوع جيد ممكن تشتريه من الأماكن أو الأسواق اللى أسعارها كويسة ومشهورة بكدة .. و طبعاً القماش فيها هايل

بالنسبة لنوع القماش: تيل العامرية او المحلة و المتر ثمنه حوالى 12 او 13 جنيه
س خدى بالك فى قماش بحوالى 8 جنيه و الوانه احلى بكتير بس ده كله الياف صناعية... و بعد اول غسلة بيبقى ....مش حلوة 

و ممكن كمان تشترى " ركامة " بالمتر علشان تحطيها على حرف المخدات و ممكن تعملى كورنيش للملاية و ده طبعاً حتزودى فى امتار القماش.
وممكن تدخلى لون ساده مع منقوش ... 100 100
و فى قماش بيتباع فى محلات القطاع العام ... برضه بيببقى حلو
 لو حسبتى التكلفة حوالى 60 او 65 جنيه بدل 100 جنية او 150 جنية ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكرة للتوفير وهتشاركى بيها أهلك وحماتك كمان يالا نشوف ...*

*فكرة للتوفير وهتشاركى بيها أهلك وحماتك كمان 
يالا نشوف ...


** إنتى وأخواتك مثلاً أو حماتك اشتركتوا مع بعض واشتراتوا الحاجات جملة من محلات بيع الجملة هتيجى عليك الحاجة ارخص بكتير  من انك تشتريها قطاعى *
* ازااااااااااى*
* هقولك*
* مثلا البيكنج بودر احنا بنشترى الباكو ب 50 قرش صح*
* العلبه فيها 50 باكو ب 20 جنيه*
* يعنى فيها 5 جنيه وفر مرة واحدة*
* ممكن تشوفى انتى استهلاكك منها اد ايه*
* وتقسيمها على العدد المناسب *
* يعنى على 5 افراد كل واحدة هيبقى معاه 10 باكو*
* ومدة الصلاحية بتاعته سنتين*
* يعنى مش معقول مش هتلحقى تخلصى البيكنج بودر قبل السنتين ما يعدوا*
* وطبعا البيكنج بودر لا غنى عنه فى المطبخ*
* ممكن تطبقى المثال دا على السكر والزيت والسمنة والدقيق والصابون *
* والمكرونة  والجبن والمسحوقوصابون الواعين*
* يعنى كل احتيجات المطبخ وكل الخزين بتاع البيت*
* ممكن تتفقوا *
* وواحدة او اتنين بالعربية يعملوا المشوار دا كل فترة*
* واحسن كمان من عروض كارفولر او اى سوبر ماركت*
* هيبقى سعرها ارخص وكمان الحاجة متوفرة عندك فى البيت على طول *
* وطبعا تاريخ الانتاج لازم يكون قريب *
* وانتهاء الصلاحية يكون فترة طويلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*للاستفاده من زوائد الاكل: أفكار هتعجبك خاااااااااااالص*

*للاستفاده من زوائد الاكل:
أفكار هتعجبك خاااااااااااالص


استعملي بقايا خبز التوست لعمل بقسماط او مكعبات خبز تخلطيها مع قليل من الزيت والملح و الزعتر لاستعمالها مع السلطه

استعملي قشور الجزر و البصل < ليس الجزء البني > و عيدان البقدونس وجمعيهافي كيس في الفريزر حتى تكون لديك كميه لعمل مرق خضار مع الماء و الفلفل الاسود وورق الغار ويستعمل في طبخ الارز الابيض حيث يضفي نكهه لذيذه

استعملي بقايا سلطه الفواكه لعمل مشروبات و عصائر

قبل ن تعصري الليمون و البرتقال قومي ببشره و احفظيه في الفريزر للكيك و البسكوت

اذا كان لديك اكثر من اكله زياده و هناك مقدار صحن فقط من كل نوع قومي بعمل يوم بوفيه بحيث ترتبي الطاوله على طريقه البوفيه و يقوم افراد اسرتك بسكب القليل من كل نوع

احتفظي بماء سلق البطاطا و البيض و عندما يبرد استعمليه لسقايه الزرع حيث ان فيه مواد مفيدة

عندما تشتري المشروبات الغازيه في الزجاجات الكبيره عاده يبقى منها كميه تفقد غازها لا ترميها بل اخلطي ربع منها مع ثلاث ارباع من نفس المشروب من زجاجه جديده ولن تلاحظي الفرق

الموز المستوي كثير استعمليه لعمل خبز الموز واذا لم يكن عندك وقت فقشريه واهرسيه وضعيه في الفريزر لعمل خبز الموز في المستقبل

التفاح المستوي ايضا يمكن استعماله كحشو لفطيره التفاح حيث يطبخ مع قليل من الزبده و السكر ورشه ملح وعصيرليمونه و قليل من الطحين و القرفه
++++++++++++++
هقولك علي طريقه توفري بيها اللبن في الباشميل
بدل اللبن الجاموسي حطي كيس نيدو أبو جنيه علي 2كوب ماء ومجربها
وبجد بيدي باشميل تحفه وبالهنا والشفا
++++++++++++
كفتة البطاطس بتعمل كميه كتير ممكن الربع كيلو لحمه يعملك كذا مره
الطريقه ربع لحمه معصجه 1ك بطاطس مسلوقه بقدونس توابل
بتحطي البطاطس علي البقدونس والتوابل وتجعنيهم وبعد كده
تخدي حته من عجينة البطاطس وتحطي جوها لحمه وكرري لحد ماتخلصي كله وتحطيها
في بيض وبقسماط وبعد كده تقليها في الزيت وبالهنا والشفا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*إستغلى كل حاجة..!!!*

*إستغلى كل حاجة..!!!

 كل الموارد الموجودة عندنا فى البيت وما نرميش حاجة ابدااااااااااااا
ودى طريقتى::
1 -الاكياس اللى بنشترى فيها الحاجات من السوبر ماركت استخدمها للقمامة
2-بواقى العيش انشفها واطحنها واستخدمها للبانيه
3-وش اللبن استخدمه فى عمل الكيك والارز باللبن
4- بواقى الصابون اجففهها واضعها فى دولاب الملابس للتعطير
5-بواقى الاكل اضعها فى علب فى الفريزر واطلعها فى يوم اكون تعبانة مثلا
6-اكياس الشاى المستعملة اضعها فى ااوانى الزرع لانها تفيد النبات
7-الملابس القديمة اقطعها قطع صغيرة واستخدمها فى تلميع الاثاث
8-بواقى الاقمشة استخدمها لعمل مساكات للمطبخ او شورتات للاولاد فى الصيف
9-بواقى الخيوط الصوفية استخدمها لعمل طواقى للاولاد او التطريز على بلوفراتهم لاكسابها لوك جديد
10-البرطمانات الفاضية استخدمها لحفظ الصوصات والمربى المصنوعة فى البيت
11-زجاجات البارفان الفاضية استخدمها كاكسسواار للحمام
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميزانيــــــــــــــــــــات*

*ميزانيــــــــــــــــــــات


ميزانية 300 ج لفردين





شوفى يا ستى
اولا شيلى 50جنيه لاى طارق

وبعدين هتنزلى السوق هتجيبى الاتى
4كيلو رز ب10جنيه"لازم يكفوكى"
2مكرونه ب7"مشكله ولازم يكفوكى"
بخمسه جنيه توابل من كل حاجه بجنيه
زجاجه زيت وكيس سمنه نص كيوا دول فى حدود 11جنيه
ربع فاصوليا وربع عدس اصفر واسمر وربع لوبيا دول فى حدود 15جنيه

نيجى للحوم
لحمه الجيش ياقمر حلوة ورخيصه
هاتى نص لحمه مفرومه ونص كبده وكيلو صحيحه
اللحمه ب33 والمفروم ب15 والكبده 7
كدا 55جنيه

نيجى بقى للفراخ هاتى فرختين منالمجمدين وقسمى الوراك وحدها والصدور وحدها والجناحات لوحدها والدبوس طلعيهمن الورك وكل وجبه تطلعى ربعين وهتكفى صدقينى وهتعمل معاكى اكتر من اربعطبخات والاجنحه اسلقيها وحمريها وجمبها اما رز وملوخيه او مكرونه
الفرختين ب35جنيه كدا الحساب 138 نقول 140جنيه

نيجى بقى للسمك
هاتى كيلو ونص على وجبتين والسمك حلو اوى ورخيص الايام دى
حوالى 15جنيه الكيلو ونص
يبقى 155جنيه

نروح بقى للبقاله
هاتى نص دقيق ب1ونص
نص كرتونه بيض ب8جنيه
ربع رومى ب8جنيه
علبه جبنه فيتا ب4ونص او نص جبنه قريش ب5 الى يريحك
علبه مربى رشيدى الميزان ب4جنيه
صابونتين وش ب4جنيه وفى نوع بجنيه ونص يبقى 3 جنيه الاتنين
كيس برسيل عادى ب2جنيه
كدا حوالى 190جنيه
تمام اوى كدا
الباقى كدا 60جنيه

دول بقى تروحى السوق تجيبى 2كيلو بصل ب5جنيه
اى خضار بقى بس انزلى السوق بعد العصر بيكون ارخص
ابعدى عن المقليات لانها غير موفرهبالمره وخرابه زيت يعنى الى بيقول البتنجان والبطاطس المحمره دول بيوفروادا كداب لانك بتاخدى فى وشك نص ازازة زيت وب2جنيه عيش يبقى رز وطبيخ ارخص
اعملى الرز على الاد علشان ما يتبقاش وترميه

نيجى للخمسين جنيه الى شلناهم دول بقى لايه اقولك
راحه عند مامتك مواصلات
انبوبه خلصت
جالك النور
وطبعا مش اوصيكى
النور تفتحى الغرفه بس الى انتى قاعده فيها وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
ومش عيب على فكره انا بعمل كدا
ولو فاتحه الكومبيوتر يبقى تلفزيون لا كدا ومش عيب ولا بخل لا ترشيد
++++++++++

ميزانية 400 ج لفردين
مصروفك 400جنيه
الزيت والسكر معونه
والشاور موجود
مصاريفك
مسحوق 30
وغسيل اطباق 12ونص وصابون تواليت 5جنيه
الحساب 47جنيه نقول 50جنيه
يبقى الميزانيه بتاعتنا الى فاضله 350جنيه
انتى بتشترى حاجاتك كلها اول الشهر علشان الشغل كدا تمام اوى
المشتريات بتاعتنا
هتجيبى 2كيلو مكرونه مشكله مابين شعريه ولسان عصفور ومكرونه فرن ومقصوصه شوفى الاشكال الى بتحبوها دول ب9جنيه
4كيلو رز ب12
نص لحمه مفرومه مستورد ب14جنيه "لما تروحى عصجى نصه وشيليه بالفريزر وخلى نصه"
ربع بفتيك مستورد وخليه يقطعوا شاورما ب7ونص"اول ماتروحى تبليه بشويه زبادى ومعقه صلصه وملح وفلفل ولمونه وخل وشيليه بالفريزر

كيلو لحمه مستورده 28"اول ماتروحى البيت قطعيهم واسلقيهم وشيلى الكيلو على اربعه اكياس وكل كيس حطى شويه شوربه"

فرختين مجمده ب17ونص الفرخهيعنىالاتنين ب35 جنيه "لما تروحى قسمى الفرخه ارباع وشيلى الجناحات من الصدروالرقبه وقسمى كل نص فرخه لوحده" كدا هتعملى 5 اكياس

كدا الحساب 98جنيه نقول 100
هتشترى نص كارتونه بيض ب8جنيه
ربع عدس اصفر وربع عدس اسمر دول ب5جنيه
2كيلو بطاطس ب6
كيلو طماطم وعلبه صلصه ب10جنيه
2كيلو بصل ونقيه وسط بلاش الكبير علشان يرمى معاكى ب5 جنيه
كيس سمنه روابى او جنه النص كيلو ب4ونص
ازازة خل 1ونص
كيسين ملح بجنيه
نص دقيق ب1ونص
نص فاصوليا بيضا ونص لوبيا دول ب9جنيه تقريبا
كيس جلاش ب3جنيه او نص كيلو رقاق ب3ونص الى تحبيه

كدا بحق اللحمه 134 نقول 150جنيه من 350 ناقص معانا 200جنيه

هتروحى تيبى نص جبنه قريش ب5 وربع جبنهرومى 8 وربع شيدر عادى ب3ونصاو مستورد ب7 الى بتفضليه وعلبه مربى الرشيدىالميزان ب4جنيه وب2جنيه فول مقسم على اكياس و2جنيه عجينه طعميه مقسمه علىاكياس و3علب تونه ام 3ب10جنيه ماتجبيش العلبه ام 6ونص لا فى 3علب قطع ب10وفى ال5ب10مفتته انا بحب القطع اكتر وربع حلاوه ب3جنيه ونص عسل اسمر ب2جنيهوربع طحينه ب4جنيهدول للفطار والعشا مع نص كرتونه البيض الى فوق تمامكدا

دول بقى تحرصى عليهم اسبوعين وبعد ما يخلصوا تجيبى تانى نفس الكميه اسبوعين تانى اوك كدا

دول هيتكلفوا فى حدود 42جنيه هنقول 50 لو مره حبيتى تجيبى علبه جبنه نستو ولا زبادى ولا اى حاجه تانى

يبقى الباقى معانا 100جنيه لانك كدا هتجيبى للفطار والعشا حاجات ب50جنيه كل اسبوعين اوك

ال100دول للخضار والفاكهه ومرتين سمكطول الشهر وطبعا احنا هنشترى كميات قليله لاننا فردين بس

هنعمل اكلات اسبوعيه
الاسبوع الاول
1- صنيه بطاطس يومين
هتطعلى كيس فراخ من الى عندكوتعملىطبقين شوربه وصنيه بطاطس ورز"الطلبات موجوده بالبيت عندك البصل والطماطموالصلصه والرز والسمنه "
2 - كشرى "الطلبات موجوده بالبيت"
3- شاورما وبطاطس محمره"الطلبات موجوده بالبيت يادوب هتشتر كيس عيش"
4- هتجيبى كيلو سمك ورز "هتصرفى 10 جنيه من ال100 باقى 90
5- شكشكوه "عندك البيض والبصل والصلصه"
6 - فته لحمههتطلعى كيس لحمه من ال عندك
كدا اول اسبوع خلص لان اول اكله كانت على يومي
الاسبوع التانى
1- بسله ورز وشوربه وملوخيه علىيومين "هتشترى كيس بسله بالجزر ب3ونص وحزمه ملوخيه بخمسين قرش وكيس لحمه منالى بالفريزروالرز موجود بالبيت" صرفتى 4جنيه
2- عدس بالشعريه "فى البيت اشتريناه هتجيبى جمبه كيس عيش"
3- فاصوليا بيضا وفراخ يومين "هتطلعى كيس فراخ وتسلقيه وتحمريه وجمبه رز وشوربه"
4-سمك ورز"هتشترى كيلو سمك 10جنيه"
5-محشى اى نوع وجمبه كيس الرقبهوالجناحات بتاعت الفراخ"هتشترى اما كيلو بتنجان وربع فلفل او كيلو كوسهوربع فلفل والخضر" فى حدود 5جنيه
كدا تانى اسبوع خلص لاننا عندنا طبختين على اربعه ايام
الاسبوع التالت
1- صنيه مكرونه وجلاش او رقاق "عندك اللحمه متعصجه والمكرونه موجودهوالدقيق كمان يادوبك هتشترى نص لبن وبسسسس" 2ونص يومين
2- لوبيا ورز وكيس لحمه من الى بالفريزر"يومين"
3- بتنجان بالدقه وعجه "يادوب هتجيبى كيلو بتنجان ب2جنيه ونص خضره "عندك البيض بالبيت والدقيق
4- هتطلعى كيس اللحمه المفرومهوهتعملى كفته اما بالبرغل او بالبصل وتشويها بالفرن وجمبها بطاطس محمرة اوكيس مكرونه محمره او طاجن لسان عصفور بالفرن الى يريحك
5-كشرى اصفر"الطلبات بالبيت عدس ورز وسمنه"
كدا الاسبوع التالت خلص لان عندنا مرتين اكل على يومين
الاسبوع الرابع
1-هتطلعى كيس فراخ وتعملى معاه صنيه بطاطس بيضا او حمرهبالتوم مربعا تغيير عن صنيه البطاطس الاولى وبكدا الفراخ خلصت"يومين"
2-اما تعملى لويبا او فاصوليا بيضااو بسله لانكم بتحبوهم "اللوبيا والفاصوليا عندك منهم ربع وربع لاننااشترينا نص وطبخنا مرة واحده بس الى يريحك ياجميله"يومين برضوا ومعاهم اخركيس لحمه
3- مكرونه بالتونه "عندك تونه وفرى علبه"
4- ممكن شكشوكه ومعاها بطاطس بوريه من غير لحمه
5- خضار سوتيه ورز بالشعريه
هاتى ربع من الخضار الموجود بالسوقكوسه فاصوليا خضره جزر وبطاطس وشوحى بصله وانزلى عليها بالخضار وحبه مايهصغننه وشوحى ودخليه الفرن يكمل سواه ولما يطلع طشى فيه فحمايه بيطلع روعهجربيه حتى لو مش بتاكلوا الخضار هتاكلوةوجمبه رز بالشعريه
ولو مش عاوزة وفاضل معاكى فلوس ممكن تعملى سمك ورز ومخلل او سلطه بدون طماطم

طبعا انا راعيت انك مش بتحبوا اصناف كتيره من الخضار زى السبانخ والباميه والقلقاس علشن كدا بقى مش كتبتهم
كمان انتى ممكن تاخدى الفراخالصدور وتعمليها بانيه انتى بالبيت وتعملى جمب الطبخات فراخ بانيه بدلالفراخ المسلوقه والمحمرة او تعمليها كنتاكى او بالبقسماط وكمان اللحمهممكن تعمليها كباب حله بالبصل بعد ما تسلقيها وتاخدى الشوربه
المهم انك هيفضل معاكى بعد شراالطلبات 100جنيه هتجيبى منهم اكلتين او 3 سمك وكمان بخمسه جنيه توابل وخضرهسلطه وخيار وفلفل وخضار زى البتنجان للمحشى وخضار مشكل للسوتيه كدا يعنى
ولو تقدرى تعملىى نص كفته بالرز وتحمريها وتعمليها بالدمعه تكفى يومين برضوا تمام
انا بعمل الكفته باللحمه المجمده على فكره مش شرط جملى ولو عوزاها جملى دقيها النص بيتعمل على مرتين
ممكن تستبدلى اى اكله مكان التانيه او تغيرى الكميات انتى وحريتك ومقدارتك

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

ميزانيه 400 ج لفردين
مع جدول اكلات






نتى مرتبك 400جنيه يعنى 100جنيه فىالاسبوع هنشيل من كل شهر 25جنيه دول بقى هنجيب بيهم مره بصل ومره زيت ومرهكيس سمنه ابو 4ونص ومره صابون سايل للاطباق ومره كيلو مسحوق للغساله المهمانك متزوديش ابدا عن ال25جنيه دول ظبتى روحك بيهم
ندخل على اقتراحات الاكل
اليوم الاول
كبده اسكندرانى هنحتاج نص كيلووبصلين وفلفل رومى طبعا كبده مستورده هى مش هتبان فى الكبده الاسكندرانىالنص ب7ونص و2جنيه فينونقول كدا 10جنيه
اليوم التانى
سمك مقلى او مشوى انتى والى تحبيه ورز بالبصل وسلطه من غير طماطم
السمك هتجيبى كيلو بيطلع من اربع سمكات كبار او خمسه وسط او 6صغيرين انتى وعدد افراد استرك والى تفضليه من حجم السمك
طبعا السمك الكبير ب10 والوسط ب8 والصغير ب7 هنقول العالى ب10
نص رز ب2جنيه يبقى 12جنيه
اليوم التالت والرابع
فاصوليا بيضا
هتجيبى نص فاصوليا ونص لحمه
الفاصوليا ب4جنيه ونص اللحمه ب17 لو من القوات المسلحه و 14 لو من المستوردهونص رز 2جنيه
اليوم الخامس
كشرى اسكندرانى ربع عدس ونص رز
عدس الربع ب2ونص والنص رز ب2 يبقى ماجبش الخمسه جنيه
اليوم السادس
مكرونه وربع كفته هنعملها بالبرغل
هنجيب كيس مكرونه او نص كيلو ب2ونص
ربع لحمه مفرومه مستورده ب7جنيه
ربع برغل ب2جنيه
لو مش عاوزة البرغل يبقى اعمليها من غير برغل براحتك بس البرغل هيكترها ويخليها احلى
نقول كدا 12جنيه
كدا باقى معانا حوالى 16جنيه
اليوم السابع
هنجيب نص لحمه مفرومه مستورده وب14 جنيه وب2جنيه عيش ونعمل حوواوشى لو الفلوس 16
ممكن كمان بدل الحوواشى نعمل شكشوكه او فول بالدقه وطعميه وبتنجان مخلل لو الفلوس قصرت فى حاجه معاكى
او ممكن تعملى محشى جمب ربع لحمهمفرومه وتبقى كفته ومحشى بس طبعا المحشى يكون بتنجان لانه هو النوع الوحيدالى مش بيحتاج طماطم كتير يعنى بصلتين وطماطيتين ومعلقه صلصه او برضواالكوسه لكن ابعدى تماما عن الكرنب لحد ما يرخص وكمان القوطه ترخص وممكن نصلحمه صحيحه ب 14ونعمل فته لحمه او نص بوفتيك مستورد ونعمل شاورما مع عيش اومكرونه

لا تنسى ال100جنيه الى شيلاناهم هنجيب مسحوق 2كيلو ب20جنيه
زجاجه بيريل او فيرى او فيبا او 2كيلو صابون عادى دول ابدا لايزيدوا على ال5جنيه
صابونتين وش ب5جنيه
2بصل ب5جنيه "اساسى"
كيلو طماطم وعلبه صلصه ب10جنيه"اساسى"
كيسين سكر وباكو شاى ابو جنيه ونص"اساسى "
شاور استحمام لا يزيد عن ال10جنيه "ممكن تستغنى عنه وتجيبى شامبو او تكتفى بالصابونه"
باقىحوالى 45 جنيههنجيب بيهم
خضار عباره عن بطاطس"2كيلو " خياركيلو كل اسبوع" لمون فلفل رومى"كل اسبوع ربع او نص بالشهرازازة خلوزجاجه زيت حلوة ام 7ونص وكيس سمنه روابى ابو 4ونص ومش تخافى ال45جنيههتكفى
بس حاولى تظبتى زى ماقلت ليكىال25جنيه كل اسبوع لكن اول اسبوع زجاجه الزيت وباكو السمنه والبصل والفلفلوالخل والصابون والمسحوق لانهم اساس اول الشهر

=+++++++++++++++++++


ميزانية 500 ج لفردين






المصروف عندك 500جنيه ناقص 200فواتير وايجار يبقى الباقى 300جنيهانتى بتقولى جوزك بيحب الفراخ اكتر تماموالمكرونه بتجيبى ال8اكياس ب10جنيه وهو بيحب المكرونه دا تمام اوىوعندك تموين يعنى فى زيت وزر وسكر وشاىنقسم بقى الميزانيه على اساسال300جنيه لكن مافيش شراء رز ولا سكر ولا زيت ولا شاى ولا عيش ولا صابونولا فواتير لانهم كلهم كدا خالصين صح كداهتشترى شهريا طبعااول حاجه هتشسيلى 100جنيه دى للخضاروالفاكهه واللبن "كمان فول وطعميه وبتنجان للفطار والعشاء يعنى حوالى منهم 10جنيه" وب5جنيه كمان توابل يبقى الباقى 85 قولى 80 الخمسه لاى حاجه انانسياها يبقى كل اسبوع 20جنيه حلوين اوى للخضار والفاكهه بالاسبوع والامثالمثلا "كيلو قلقاس ب2جنيه ومعاه نص سبانخ بجنيه ونص طماطم بجنيه ونص وكيلوخيار بجنيه وكيلو تفاح ب5و2جوافه ب4جنيه و كيلو لبن دا اسبوعاسبوع تانى كيلو فاصوليا خضره ب3 وحاجه محشى كرنبه بالخضره 5جنيه وكيلو طماطم ب3 و2برتقال ب5جنيه وكيلو لبناسبوع تالت كيلو كوسه بجنيه ونص قرنبيطه ب3جنيه و 2موز ب6 وكيلو كاكا ب3جنيه وكيلو لبن5جنيهاسبوع رابع ممكن اوى تعملى الفاصوليااو اللوبيا وكفته الرز اشترى كيلو بطاطس وتشترى بس فاكهه ولبن وممكن حزمهملوخيه او باكيت جلاش او كيس بسبوسهطبعا كل اسبوع هنطبخ مرتين لاربع اياموطبعا الايام التلات الباقيين بالاسبوع مره كشرى مره مكرونه بالبشاميل مرهعدس بالشعريه مره مكرونه محمره ولا بالطماطم مره عدس اصفر كدا يعنىتانى حاجه طالما زوجك بيحب الفراخ اكتر يبقى هتشترى 3فرخات ونص بانيه للشهر كله دول ب80 جنيه بدل اللحمه المستورده او البلدى ام 60 هنجيب جملى ب40الكيلوهاتى نص صحيحه ونص مفروم ونص كفته رزب60جنيه"الجملى تقطعيها وتسلقيها وممكن تعمليها بالبصل والمفروم عصجيه وعلىمرتين ممكن مكرونه بالبشاميل او رقاق او جلاش او مكرونه وعلى وشها لحمهمفرومه رشه كدا او ممكن تعملى اللحمه المفرومه كفته انتى وراحتكطبعا راعى فى اسبوع العيد انك تجيبى فراخ اقل ولحمه مفرومه اكتر كدا يعنىكدا الحساب 140جنيه من 200 الباقى 60جنيههتجيبى الاتى من اى محل بقالهكارتونه بيض ب18 داخله فى الفطار والعشا والبشاميلنص فاصوليا بيضه 5نص لوبيا58مكرونه ب10ربع عدس اصفر وربع عدس اسمر ب5نص دقيق وكيس سمنه ام 4ونص حوالى 6جنيهكدا 49جنيهنص جبنه قريش 5تمن رومى4كدا 58ال2جنيه ملح وخل


++++++++++++++++

ميزانيه 550 ج 5 افراد واحد بيروح مدرسه والسكر والزيت تموين





تمام اوى والزيت والسكر موجود يبقىمصاريف غدا وفطار وعشا ولازم الاسره دى تجيب عيش من ابو شلن ماشى وهنشيل 50جنيه عيش ولبن الباقى 500جنيه
هتجيب حاجات شهريه وحاجات اسبوعيه
الاسبوعيه
هنعمل كل اسبوع 40جنيه فطار وعشا 40*4=160جنيه
الفطار والعشا هنجيب كل اسبوع كيلو جبنه قريش و5علب تونه ام 5ب10جنيه دول ب20جنيه
نص كرتونه بيض 8جنيه
كيلو بتنجان رومى ب1جنيه
2بطاطس5جنيه
ب2جنيه فول وب2جنيه عجينه4جنيه
كدا 38جنيه نقول ال40 لفروق الاسعار
متهىء لى كدا فطار وعشا حلو اوى يوم تونه وبيض يوم بتنجان وبطاطس يومم طاجن فول بالبيض يوم طعميه وفول او بتنجان
اظن كدا حلو اوى صح ولا ايه
الباقى 340جنيه
هنجيب شهريا الاتى
10كيلو رز ب30جنيه
4كيلو مكرونه مشكله كل اسبوع كيلوب16جنيه
كيلو شعريه ونصلسان عصفور6جنيه
4اكياس ملح 2جنيه
نص عدس اصفر ونص عدس بجبه 10جنيه
نص لوبيا ونص فاصوليا بيا ب10جنيه
دول تقريبا 75جنيه
ب5جنيه فلفل وكمون وبهارات وكزبره يبقى 80جنيه
نروح لبتاع الفراخ
هنشترى 4فرخات كل اسبوع فرخه لا يزيدوا عن 80جنيه والكبد والقوانص مع بعضهمفى يوم لوحده
كيلو بانيه 28
هنروح للجزار
هنجيب 2كيلو لحمه سليمه مستورد طبعا28*2=56جنيه
كيلو لحمه مفرومه 26
كيلو كبده ب14جنيه
نروح لبتاع السمك هنجيب 2كيلو سمك ب20جنيه
الحساب كدا 298 نقول 300
الخمسين جنيه الباقيه هنجيب الاتى
دقيق نص كيلو
علبه سمنه ب10جنيه كيلو
كيلو ونصخضار اسبوعيا كوسه قلقاس سبانخباميه بسله دول مش هيزيدوا على 10جنيه
و2كيلو بصل ب4جنيه
طبع الفاكهه انا معملتش حسابها لكن ممكن اوى شهر نشيل فرخايه ونجيب بدل منها 2كيلو موز على 2 برتقال على 2جوافه
او نكفى بكيلو ونص لحمهبس ونجيب فاكهه
او نص كبده بس مع مكرونه ونجيب فاكهه
هى هتقى ان شاء الله بس خلى صاحبتك دى تبقى متماسكه اكتر وتتصدق ولو بجنيه واحد بنيه فك كرب وربنا يفك كربها يارب
لفطار والعشا اتقفنا عليه
نيجى لغدا
يوم طبيخ وليكن يوم ماعريس بنتها جاى
هتعمل اما الفرخه او اللحمه ومعلش تقدم لعريس بنتها الاكل ومعاها زوجها وهو ربع وحماه ربع فرخه وهى والباقيين يتقاسموا فى نص الفرخه التانى مش عيب على فكره
هتعمل بقى اليوم دا اما مكرونه بالبشاميل وفراخ وجمبها شويه شوربه
او طاجن لحمه فى الفرن ورز واى صنف خضار
مره محشى وفراخ بانيه
مره فته لحمه
دا يوم ما عريس بنتها يروح لهم
ودايما تحاول يكون الاكل شكله حلو علشان يبان متكلف وكويس وعلى فكره ممكن مره تعمل عدس ومره كشرى عادى انا كنت باكل جوزى من الى عندنا بالبيت علشان يعرف انه واحد مننا
ممكن مره تعمل عجه وطاجن فول بالبيض او شكشوكه
طاجن مكرونه باللحمه المفرومه
لازم تكسر حاجز انه واحد غريب معزوم فهمانى
ويوم مايجى تاخد شويه رز وتعمل طبقين رز باللبن بيضتين مع كوب دقيق وتعمل كيكه كدا يعنى
الجدول بقى
عندك اول يوم فى الاسبوع الى يتحسب يوم ماخطيب بنتها يروح وليكن طاجن لحمه وفاصوليا بيضه ورز وشوربه
تانى يوم بواقى الاكل وجمبه شويه رز صابح وملوخيه
تالت يوم بانيه ومكرونه
رابع يوم كشرى
خامس يوم بطاطس محمره وكبده مقليه
سادس يوم اى صنف خضار مع فرخه وسابع يوم بواقى الاكل وجمبهم شويه رز صابح على طبق ملوخيه من شوربه الفرخه
الاسبوع التانى
تعمل يوم خطيب بنتها مارايح فرخه ومكرونه بالبشاميل وشوربه وملوخيه
تانى يوم تعمل عدس بالشعريه
تالت يوم تعمل رز بكبده الفراخ ومخلل
رابع يوم لحمه واى صنف خضار يومين
سادس يوم سمك
سابع يوم شكشوكه وبتنجان مخلل
الاسبوع التالت
تبداء بيوم ما عريس بنتها رايح
ممكن تعمل بانيه او فراخ شاورمه جمبها مكرونه حمرا
تانى يوم لوبيا ورز ولحمه يومين
رابع يوم كشرى اصفر
سادس يوم صنيه بطاطس باللحمه المفرومه تعملها كور صغننه وتقعد يومين ورز
الاسبوع الرابع
تعمل يوم ماخطيب بنتها يروح محشى وفراخ وملوخيه
تانى يوم اى صنف خضار ليومين وجمبه لحمه
تالت يوم مكرونه وكبده
رابع يوم كشرى مالسه فال عندنا عدس بجبه
خامس يوم اى صنف خضار يقعد يومين باخر كيس لحمه عندنا
سابع يوم شكشوكه ولا مسقعه ولا مكرونه بالتونه
وخلاص كدا خلص الشهر


+++++++++++++++

ميزانيه 600 ج لفردين ونونو بيستخدم بامبرز







انتى عندك بيبى وطبعا له اكل ولبن وبامبرز فاول حاجه هنعملها من ال600جنيه دول هنشيل 200جنيه
دول لايه بقى اقولك
لاكله وبامبرزه ومسحوق غسيل هدومه سواء كان مسحوق عادى او اوتماتيك ماشى كدا
يبقى هنتصرف فى ال400جنيه
طبعا دول 3وجبات صح كدا لكن انتى عندك الاسبوع 5ايام بس يعنى المصرف هيكفى الى 20يوم وكدا حلو جدا طبعا

طالما بتحبوا الفراخ اكتر يبقى اديها فراخ وخاصه الايام دى الفراخ ممتازة ورخيصه جدااااااااااااااااااااا اغلى فرخه ماتجبش 25جنيه
هنقسم بقى المصرو ف على 20 يوم وهما 400جنيه

هناخد 100جنيه دول للفطار والعشا
كل اسبوع 25جنيه
هتجيبى كل اسبوع الاتى
ربع رومى ب8
ربع شيدر مصرى او علبه جبنه نستو دول ب4 تقريبا
علبه جبنه بيضه او نص قريش ب5
2تونه من ام 2جنيه العلبه ب4جنيه
ب2جنيه فول و2جنيه عجينه او ربع فول مدشوش وتعمليها بالبيت 4جنيه
كدا ال25بالظبط
دول فطار وعشا طبعا تقدرى انتىتغيرى اى حاجه مكان التانيه براحتك خالص يعنى ممكن بدل التونه تجيبى حلاوهاو مربى طبعا مع الاكل دا هنضيف بتنجان مسقعه مثلا وبطاطس محمره او مسلوقه
بس دول من متطلبات الخضار ب300جنيه الباقيه

ال300جنيه بقى دول للغدا طبعا بسسسسسسسسسسس

المسلتزمات الى هتشتريها
4فرخات الفرخه لاتزيد عن 20جنيه "فرخه كيلو ونص" نديها 90جنيه علشان ممكن الفرخه تقطع 23 او 22
الفراخ هتروحى تغسليهم وتكيسى كلكيس نص فرخه والكبد والقوانص لوحدهم فى كيس والاجنحه والرقب فى كيستانى"اوعى تدى ابنك كبده الفرخه بعدين اقولك ليه"
هتجيبى كمان نص بانيه ب14 تبليه واقسميه على كيسين
نقول حساب الفراخ تقريبا 105

نروح على العطار هتجيبى الاتى
"3كيلو رز"تقريبا 9جنيه او 10 على الاكتر لاختلاف الاسعار
"ربع لوبيا"3
ربع فاصوليا2جنيه
توابل وملح ب10جنيه
2كيلو مكرونه مشكله كل نص نوع "طبعا شوفى لو بتحبوا الاسباجتى مثلا ولا المقصوصه ولا القلم الى يريحكم" 8جنيه
كيلو شعريه 4جنيه
ربع عدس اصفر وربع عدس بجبه ب5جنيه
نص دقيق جنيه ونص

نروح لتجاره الجمله نشترى الاتى
2زجاجه زيت 15جنيه"ممكن تجيبى زجاجه صنى وزجاجه سندباد للتحمير او حلوة هو سندباد ب5ونص"
علبه سمنه كيلواو كيلو زبده فيرن "لايزيد عن 15جنيه"
كارتونه بيض ب16جنيه
2كيس سكر ب10جنيه وباكو شاى ب1ونص

هتروحى السوق هتجيبى الاتى
نص مفروم مستورد "للمسقعه او المكرونه بالبشاميل" ب13جنيه
كيلو ونص سمك 15جنيه

هتروحى السوق تجيبى الاتى
هتجيبى الاتى
2كيلو بصل ب4جنيه
2كيلو بطاطس ب6جنيه"ولو ان فىدلوقتى بطاطس ب2 وب2ونص وحلوة لان خلاص البطاطس الجديده طلعت وهترخص بعدالعيد ان شاء الله وهتوصل لجنيه وجنيه ونص"
كيلو كوسه2جنيه
كيلو بسله 5جنيه
نص جزر 1جنيه
2كيلو طماطم ب5جنيه
2كيلو خيار ب2ونص
خضره ب1جنيه
كرنبه ب3 او 4جنيه
قلقاس كيلو ب2جنيه والخضره جنيه يبقى 3جنيه
كيلو بتنجان رومى ب1ونص
2كيلو تفاح 10جنيه
2كيلو موز 7جنيه
2برتقال 5جنيه
كيلو عنب4جنيه
2جوافه ب4جنيه
2بلح ب5جنيه
كدا الحساب 105فراخ+100فطار وعشا +175جنيه خضار وفاكهه وسمك ولحمه مفرومه يبقى هنا فى 20جنيه للعيش

طبعا انتى تزودى وتقللى فى النوعالى بتحبوه اكتر يعنى انا مثلا ممكن بس اجيب موز وتفاح فقططططططططط لاننابنحبهم اكتر وفرصه كمان التفاح ينفع اكل لابنك وهو حلو اوى ورخيص جداالايام دى والله فى من اول 3جنيه الى 8 احلى صنف والموز كمان حلو اوىالايام دى واغلى نوع ب4جنيه دا الغالى اوىىىىىى لكن العادى مابين 3 الى 3ونص

طبعا الخضار والفاكهه دولهتجيبيهم طازة بطازة يعنى كل اسبوع تشترى صنف خضار يكفيكى يومين ولا حاجهلكن البطاطس طبعا هتجبيها هى والطماطم مره واحده

طبعا العيش من داخل الفلوس لا تنسيه اعملى حسابه وانتى بتشترى الخضار

"ابعدى عن الفينو خالص لانه غيرصحى ومش موفر خالص هاتى اما العيش ابو ريال يبقى ال5بجنيه او العيش ابوشلن" ولو ما تستغنيش عن الفينو يبقى دورى عن فرنه فيها ال7بجنيه وفيه علىفكره افران فيها ال7 وفى الا4 وفى ال5 وافران للاسف الرغيف ب50قرش

تصنيف الاكل عندك 8انصاص فراخ ل8طبخات طبعا فيهم اكل يكفى يومينوطبعا جمبها رز بالشعريه او حبه وحبه

عندك مرتين سمك كدا
عندك مره كبد وقوانص بتوع الفراخ مع رز بالخلطه

مره كشرى ومره عدس
مره مكرونه بالبشاميل وممكن تعملى حساب لفه جلاش او رقاق علشان تكفى يومين
مره محشى ومعاه اجنحه الفراخ والرقب تسلقيهم وتعملى طبق ملوخيه والفراخ بالبيض والبقسماط بتطلع مقرمشه وحلوة
ومرتين البانيه جمب مكرونه
اظن كدا المصروف مكفى وفايض والاكل كله تمام اوى وكله فراخ اهوة
ممكن اوى تعملى مره كيكه ممكن مره تعملى باباظ "كيكه زبادى بالشربات"
المهم بقى نرجع لل200جنيه الى فى الاول
طبعا فيهم بامبرز والمسحوق ولبنلابنك ممكن علبه سيريلاك ام12جنيه ممكن بسكويت بالبنعلبه ب5جنيه طبعاماتنسيش صابوتين ولا تلاته للوش او علبه ماى واى شاور ب10جنيه

اى توفير هتشيليه فى اى علبه فاضيه صعبه الفتح تنفعك لشراء اى شىء
شوفى انا حاطه ليكى الحاجات فى حدود ال600جنيه
لو تحبى انى اعملك ميزانيه تانيه وتشيلى 100جنيه من المصروف تحوشيهمانا تحت امرك
انا عملت على اساس ال600

++++++++++++

ميزانيه ل650 ج 5 افراد
مع التموين






حبيبتى ميزانيه ال650جنيه
الى فهمتوا انكم 5افراد تمام كدا
عندك تموين فالرز والزيت والسكر والشاىدول تمام اوى كدا
يبقى الميزانيه فيها بس مسحوق وكمان سمنه وكمان صابون وش وشاور حمام وكمان فطار وغدا وعشا صح كدا
ال50جنيه دى هنشيلها للمسحوق والصابون واظن كويس اوى كدا تمام
عندك المساحيق فى تايد ال3كيلو ب40 وعندك ليدر ال5كيلو ب35 انا بجيبه على فكره ومتتاز
ال10 الباقيه ان كانت زهره او كلوراو صابون وش
العشاء والفطار هنشيل على جنب 100جنيه للفطار والعشا وهقولك تقسميهم ازاى
هيتبقى معانا 400جنيه
الاول نبداء بمشتريات الفطار والعشاء
هتروحى كدا لحد حلو ابن حلال وهتجيبى منه الاتى
10علب تونه ب20جنيه العلبه ام 2جنيه
نص رومى ربعين ب20جنيه
2 علبه جبنه شيدر باندا النص كيلواو واحده كيلو ب12جنيه
كارتونه بيض ب18جنيه
بخمسه جنيه فول على اكياس اوكيلو الا ربعفول وتدمسيه بالبيتوعلى اكياس بالفريزر برضوافى حدود 5جنيه او 6 على الاكتر
كيلو جبنه قريش ب10جنيه او علبتين جبنه بيضا نص فيتا ام 5جنيه
علبتين مربى ونص حلاوه 15جنيه كدا ال100جنيه بالضبط واظن كدا فطار وعشا تمام اوى لو فى اى تعليق تانى تحت امرك
نيجى للغداء بقى
هنشيل 50جنيه على جنب للعيش واللبن باقى 350جنيه
هتشترى الاتى من البقاله
2كيلو مكرونه كل كيلو شكل 8جنيه
كيلو ونص شعريه 6جنيه
كيلو دقيق 3جنيه
نص عدس اصفر5جنيه
نص عدس اسود بجبه5جنيه
نص فاصوليا بيضا 4جنيه
نص لوبيا ب4جنيه
علبه سمنه كيلو ب10جنيه كدا 45جنيه دول لطول الشهر
اللحمه والفراخ
هتنزلى كدا لمحل بتاع فراخ هتجيبى 4فرخات الفرخه لا تزيد عن 20جنيه
يبقى ال8ب60جنيه وكيلو بانيه نقول ب40 ولو انه ارخص بس ممكن الفراخ تعمل اكتر من ال60 يعنى مثلا 65 يبقى ال100جنيه دول للفراخ كلها
هتروحى البيت هتغسلى الفراخ وكل فرخه على كيس وتاخدى الكبده والقوانص فى كيس لوحده
والبانيه اغسليه وتبيله وقسميه على 3 اكياس
كدا عندنا 8 اكياس ل8 اكلات فراخ وكبدتهم
نروح للجزاره
هتدخلى محل كدا لحمه مستورده او لحمه الجيش هتجيبى الاتى
كيلو كبده ب14جنيه تتقسم على 3اكياس
2كيلو لحمه 56جنيهتتسلقوتتقسم على 4 اكياس
كيلو مفروم28يبقى حساب اللحمه +الكبده يكون جنيه
نحسب الحساب بقى 98+100+45=243جنيه
243-350الباقى 107
هتجيبى 2كيلو سمك ب20جنيه باقى معانا 87 جنيه
هنقول 80جنيه بس علشان لو فى حاجه انا السعر عندى مختلف عنها
يبقى الباقى 80جنيه
نقسمهم على اربعه اسابيع
كل اسبوع نخلى 20جنيه 10للخضار و10فاكهه او كيس بسبوسه ولا كيس ام علىوالعشره جنيه هتكفى الاتى
2كيلو برتقال و2جوافه
3موز
2تفاح
اما العشره بتاعت الخضار هتكفى الاتى على اساس طبختين باللاسبوع الطبخه على يومين
كيلو ونصفاصوليا خضرا وكيلو سبانخ
او كيلو ونص كوسه وكيلو بطاطس
بتنجانوكرنبه محشى
كيلو ونص بسله وحزمه ملوخيه
انا عارفه انه صعب وممكن اكون مزنقاها شويه بس الصراحه انتم مرتبكم كويس جدا لكن المصاريف النثريه كتير شويه
زى مثلا الكهربا والدوا ومصاريف الولد الكبير
لكن معلش كله يهون وتمشى وتتعدل
*


*يتبع.......
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*تابع الميزانيـــــــــــــــات*

*ميزانيه 750 ج فردين فقط





مصروفك 750جنيه تمام كدا
بتحبوا الفراخ اكتر
المصروف شامل الاكل والشرب لفردين مع المسحوق والصابون
تمام اوى
هنبداء بالنظافه
المسحوق عندك تايد وعندك بايوكلينا وعندك لانج وعندك ليدر المهم ان عبوه المسحوق لا تزيد عن 40جنيه
هاتى جركل ماى واى شاور جيل ب10جنيه
2صابونه ب5
واحده بيريل ب5جنيه
2جنيه ملح لمون وبجنيه زهرةوواحده فلاش 2ونص واحدهللتواليت والحوض والبانيو وواحده مورال لتلميع الاثاث5جنيهونص يبقىالمجموعه 11جنيه و4جنيه كيسين برسيل عادى برضوا لزوم اى نظافه او نقع
كدا تمام اوى
مجموع النظافه 75
ندخل على اللحوم والفراخ والاسماك
هتروحى للفرارخى
هتجيبى 4فرخات وكيلو بانيه 130جنيه اغسلى الفراخ وقسمىكل نص فرخه فى كيس والكبد والقوانص كلها فى كيس مره تطلعيها وتعملى رزبالخلطه او تعمليها بالبصل جمبها بطاطس متحمره والبانيه اغسليه وتبليهوقسمى كيس شاورما فراخ وكيسين تحمير بانيه ومره للرز مع الكارى
كدا 13 اكله بالفراخ دى
الجزار هتجيبى كيلو لحمه مفرومه ونص بفتيك ونص لحمهصحيحه طالما بتحبوا الفراخ اكتر110 اللحمه اسلقيها ومره اعملى فته لحمهومره طبيخ والبفتيك اقسميه على 2مره شاورما لحمه ومره جمبه اسباجتىوالمفرومه حواوشى او كفته بانيه او متعصجه تقريبا الكميه دى هتعملك حوالى 8اكلات تقريبا او 9

لبتاع السمك هتجيبى 3كيلو سمك ب30جنيه لااربع وجبات لفردين
4اكلات
ممكن تنوعى تجيبى 2بلطى وواحد مكرونه او 2مقلى و1مشوى كدا يعنى
الحساب كدا 345جنيه
يعنى تقريبا 350
نروح بقى لعطار والبقال
هتجيبى ب10جنيه توابل مشكله لزوم الاكل زى فلفل كمون شطه كزبره وخلافه
2كيلو مكرونه مشكله 8جنيه
كيلو شعريه ونص لسان عصفور ب5ونص
4كيلو رز12جنيه
4اكياس ملح ب2جنيه
زجاجه خل ب2جنيه
2زجاجه زيت ب15جنيه
علبه سمنه كيلو او كيلو زبده صفرا الى يريحك والافضل ليكى
لو سمنه يبقى ب10جنيه لو زبده يبقى 20جنيه
كارتونه بيض18جنيه
4اكياس لبن بخيره او صباحوا حدود 12جنيه الى 15
تونه العلب الى 5ب10جنيه هاتى 10علب يعنى 20جنيه
مش تجيبى التونه العلبه ام 6جنيه لالا فى بتوع جمله بيبعوا التونه ال3ب10 وفى ال5ب10 دى الى اقصدها
هاتى فول وطعميه من اى محل ب4جنيه عجينه وب4جنيه فول كل بجنيه لوحده وشيليه بالفريزر لزوم العشا والفطار
او هاتى نص فول مدشوش ونص فول ودمسيه انتى
4علب جبنه بيضا 20جنيه
علبه حلاوة ب8جنيه
2كيس سكر10جنيه
برطمان مربى ب4جنيه
ربع رومى وربع شيدر مستورد 15جنيه وعلبتين جبنه نستو 8جنيه وعلبه شيدر مصرى باكيت نص كيلو ب6جنيه
كدا الحساب 198 نقول 200جنيه علشان نجيب باكو شاى كمان
دا فى حاله ماجبتى زبده صفرا ماشى
200+350=550جنيه
الباقى بقى 150جنيه دول خضار وفاكهه
بصل توم طماطم بطاطس بتنجان حاجات محشى مرة كشرى مرهاو عدس بالشعريه ونص كيلو دقيق لزوم كيكه او لقلى السمك
كمان الشهر كله هتجيبى 2كيلو تفاح كل مره كيلو10جنيه "انا بجيب ابو5جنيه" و3موز كل مرة كيلو ونص ب10جنيه مره كاكا ب5جنيه كيلومره عنب ب4جنيه كيلو مرتين جوافه كل مره كيلو 5جنيه مره برتقال 2كيلوب5جنيه
ممكن تعملى حلويات بالبيت كيك وخلافه
انتى طبعا عندك لحوم وفراخ كدا تمام اوى
لو تحبى نوفر ممكن نوفر على فكره

++++++++++++

ميزانيه ب800 جنيه فردين وطفل بيرضع صناعي






هتصرفى 125 ونضيف لهم 125 لبن متهىء لى كدا تمام اوى لانى هقولك تاكلى ابنك ايه مع اللبن
يبقى المنصرف 250جنيه من 800
الباقى 550جنيه
على طول تشوفى ليكى جمعيه اول السنه كدابا 100جنيه تقولى لى مابحبش الجمعيات اصلى هعرف احوش اقولكلالالالالالالالالالا الجمعيه هتجبرك انك تحوشى ومش تصرفى
الى هيفضل معانا 450جنيه
تمام اوى
دول على 12يوم فطار وغدا وعشا
نبداء بالفطار والعشا
هنشتريهم كل اسبوع علشان الجبن هتبوظ طبعا
هنشترى الاتى
1-ربع فول مدشوش للطعميه ونص فول تدميس"لو مش عارفه الطريقه اقولهالك ولو مش عاوزةتتعملى يبقى تشترى ب2جنيه فول وب2جنيه عجينه طعميه وتقسميهم على اكياس وتشيليهم فى الفريزر" دول لو هتدمسى ب5 جنيه لو هتشترى 4
2 - 3علب تونهب10جنيه قطع من اى محل جمله ومش تجيبى من السوبر ماركت دول بيتابعوا ب6ونصالعلبه لكن محلات الجمله ال3ب10 والمفتته ال5 ب10 وعند محطه مترو سعدزغلول ومحطه مترو السيد زينب وامام اى مصلحه حكوميه هتلاقيها
3- ربع رومىب8ونص جبنه قريش 5 ولو مش بتحبوا القريش يبقى علبه دومتى ام 4جنيه ماتجبيشالكبيره علشان دول يادوب 3ايام وربع حلاوة ومره مربى دول ب4جنيه
كدا 32جنيه وال3جنيه عيش لل3ايام وبلاش الفينو هاتى اما المدعم او ابو ريال
كدا 35جنيه
ثوابت للفطار والعشا
كل اسبوع هتشيلى فلوسهم على جنب
لكن اوصيكى بقى تغيرى كل اسبوع
مره جبنه رومى مره شيدر مره تمن فلمنك
هما كلهم بنفس السعر لكن الفلمنك الربع ب11 ممكن تجيبى تمن بس وعلبه جبنه نستو زى ما يعجبك
كدا 35 * 4 ب140جنيه من450 باقى 310
نيجى بقى للغدا
الاول حاجات هتشتريها للشهر كله 
هتجيبى كيلو لحمه صحيحه 
نص بفتيك
نص لحمه مفرومه
دول هيقطعوا حوالى 120جنيه على اساس الكيلو ب60جنيه
هتروحى تسلقى اللحمه كلهاوتقسميها على 3 اكياس وكل كيس حبه شوربه ومتخافيش مش هيجرى لها اى حاجه

البفتيك هتتبيله بالبصل والمون والخل وملح وفلفل ورشه ببريكا او معلقه صلصه الى عندك وقسميه على كيسين

اللحمه المفرومه هتعصجى نصها وتشليه فى علبه على الفريزر
والنص التانى هتفرمى عليه ربع كيلوبرغل او سبيه كدا لو مش بتحبى البرغل على اللحمه "الكوبيبه الشامى " لوتحبى طريقتها برضوا اقولها ليكى

نروح بقى للفرراخى هتشترى فرختين الاتنين حوالى 3كيلواو 3 ونص المهم لايزيدوا عن 50جنيه وانتى وشطارتك بقى لو اقل توفير ليكى
هتخلى الراجل يعملك الصدور بانيه وتاخدى الفراخ وتروحى وعلى الحوض اغسليهم وقسمى
كل وركين لوحدهم يبقى كيسين وكيس الكبد والقوانص وتبلى الفراخ البانيه وقسميهم على كيسين كدا عندنا منالفرختين 5اكياس وكيس تانى دا الهياكل الى هى الرقبه والجناحات بتاعتها
كدا احنا صرفنا 50+120 يبقى 170 من 310 الباقى معانا
140جنيه
انتى طبعا عندك الرز والزيت وغسالتد هاف اتوماتيك يعنى مسحوق عادى
يبقى هنشترى الاتى
كيس سمنه روابى او جنه ب4ونص
كيسين سكر وباكو شاى السكر 2 ب10 والشاى 1جنيه ونص
كيس اى مسحوق تحبى كيلو المهم انهيكون فى حدود ال10جنيه وصابون مواعين ب5 الانواع الى تريحك المهم لاتتعدىال15جنيه عند بتاع الصابون اوك كدا 26 جنيه
باقى معانا 114دول بتوع الاكل
سواءمكرونه او دقيق للبشاميل بيض جزر خضار "حاجه سلطه" طماطم وعلبه صلصه المهمحاولى تقاطعى الطماطم قدر المستطاع وطبعا بصل واشترى البصل حجمه وسط علشان يرمى معاكى الكميه

نيجى بقى للاكل بتاع الغدا
هقترح عليكى اقتراحات فى حدود الباقى اكل او فاكهه او حلو اوك وللنونو هكتب اقتراحات اوك
طبعا هعملك 12يوم بتوع ايام غداكى انتى وزوجك

اليوم الاول اى
هتطلعى كيساللحمه وتعملى فته لحمه وسلطهمكوناتها عندك "ممكن تجيبى كيلو تفاح ب5جنيه وتعملى لابنك تفاح مهروس او بوريه

اليوم التانى
هتطلعى كيس فراخ بانيه وكيس اللحمهالمعصجه وتشترى نص كيلو دقيق بجنيه ونص وكيس مكرونه قلم ب2ونص وب3جنيه بيضونص كيلو لبن ب2ونص كدا 10جنيه تقريبا ابنك ممكن تجيبى كيلو بطاطا بجنيه وتعملى منه حلو ليكوا بطاطا بالكراميل وتاكلى ابنك منه وتدوبيها بشويه لبنهيحبها اوى

اليوم التالت
هتجيبى كيلو سمك ب10جنيه ورز وسلطه وابنك اكليه سمك عادى ورز بتاع السمك

اليوم الرابع
هتجيبى اى صنف خضار تفضليه ومعاه كيس لحمه ابنك هاتى له ربع كوسه او اعملى له مهلبيه بالرز المطحون وطبعا لبنه موجود ورزه موجود

اليوم الخامس
هتطلعى كيس وراك وتعملى عليه احلىصنيه بطاطس طبعا هتشترى كيلو بطاطس هتعملى منه نصه فى الصنيه وحبه واحدهبس بطاطس بوريه باللبن لابنك

اليوم السادس
هتطلعى كيس الكبد والقوانص وتعملىاحلى طبق رز بالخلطه وهتطلعى كمان كيس الرقب والجناحات وتعمليى شوربه معالاكل وكمان تحمرى الرقب والجناحات مع الاكل

اليوم السابع
هتطلعى كيس اللحمه المفرومه وتعمليهاما كوبيبه او كفته وطبعا هتشترى كيس مكرونه واعملى مكرونه محمره وكفتهابنك ممكن تشترى له جزر وتعملى له مهلبيه جزر نص كيلو تمام اوى قولى هتجيبىالنص ب2جنيه وعندك السكر

اليوم التامن
هتطلعى كيس بوفتيك من الى عندكوتشترى كيلو بتنجان وربع فلفل وتعملى محشى هيتكلف فى حدود 2بتنجان وربعفلفل ب75قرش وبنص جنيه خضره والرز عندك وطبعا احنا قلنا المشتريات الاولفيها طماطم هتاخدى بس 2طماطم مع معلقه صلصه ومحشى البتنجان مش بيهتم اوىبالطماطم لو تحبى محشى كوسه برضوا نفس التكلفه وكمان ابنك هياكل منهاوبرضوا مش بتحتاج لطماطم اوى
المهم تبعدى عن الكرنب لانه اولا غالى "لحد مايرخص "ثانيا بيحتاج طماطم كتير "لحد ماترخص ههههههههههه"

فاضل عندنا كدا كيس بانيه وكيس بفتيك  وكيس لحمه

اليوم التاسع
هتطلعى كيس لحمه وتعملى عليه اى صنف خضار ورز وشوربه لسان عصفور وابنك اكليه شوربه يادوب هتجيبى لسان العصفور

اليوم العاشر
هتطلعى كيس بانيه وتقطعيه رفيعوتقطعى عليه بصل وفلفل وبقدونس وكلى احلى شاورما وجمبها بطاطس محمره" هتشترى كيلو بطاطس"

اليوم الحادى عشر
هتعملى الكيس الى فاضل عندك من البفتيك وجمبه مكرونه اسباجتى وسلطه او مخلل هتشترى كيس مكرونه

اليوم الثانى عشر
كشررررررررررررى مصر اواسكندرانى او علبه تونه واعملى مكرونه بالتونه

++++++++++++

ميزانيه ى800 ج 3 افراد منم نونو بيستخدم بامبرز






لو هنعمل الحسبه بتاعتك كدا محتاجه
325جنيه مستلزمات من غير اللحوم لسه ولا الفراخ
الصراحه كدا كتيراوى لازم تقللى اما فى البامبرز او فى الالبان
بس هنقسمها على نفس الحساب دا
325جنيه البان وبامبرز ونور ومواصلات وانبوبه تمام
لحمه ب56جنيه
نقول كبده كمان ب15جنيه
سمك 20
فراخ بتجيبى وراك 3كيلبو فى 14 ب42جنيه
كدا الحساب133جنيه +325 جنيه458باقى معاكى 342جنيه
هتشيلى منهم 100جنيه يبقى الباقى 242 جنيه
هتروحى للبقال هتجيبى كارتونه بيض ب18
2علبه جبنه فيتا او كيلو جبنه قريش 10جنيه
ربع رومى وربع شيدر مستورد 15جنيه وعلبه جبنه شيدر مصرى 6جنيه
علبه سمنه كيلو ب10جنيه
هتروحى للعطار هتجيبى
2كيلو مكرونه مشكله
كيلو شعريه ونص لسان عصفور و4كيلو رز
خل وملح وب2جنيه فلفل وكمون وبهارات كدا حوالى 35جنيه
كدا الحساب 94جنيه هيفضل كدا معاكى 148جنيهوالعيش "طبعا العيش بلدى"
دول للخضار والفاكهه ومتهىء لى هيكفوا جدا
هتشترى كل اسبوع صنف خضار على يومينمع قرنبيطه مع صنف محشى او حاجه كشرى كدا يومين
مره كمان سمك يبقى 5ايام
مره مكرونه وكبده او كفته
كدا 6ايام
مره شكشوكه او مسقعه باللحمه المفرومه
والفاكهه حلوة الايام دى جدا ورخيصه مش غاليه زى الاول يعنى الموز يتاكل بقشره من جماله وال3بعشره جنيه
طبعا زى ماقلت ليكى فى الاول حاولى توفرى شويه من ال325جنيه بتوع الالبان والبامبرز دول وعودى ابنك على التواليت طالما كبرعن سنه يبقى لازم يتعود 
على الاقل حمام التيتى بيكون فى التواليت
لازم تشيلى ال100جنيه بعيد عن ايدك خالص

+++++++++++++++=


ميزانيه 1000ج 4 افراد







لمشتريات للاسره دى هتكون اكتر طبعا لانهم ماشاء الله افراد كبار وهياكلوا اكتر من اسره فيها اطفال صغنين
فى مشتريات اسبوعيه ومشتريات شهريه
الاسبوعيه للفطار والعشا هتكون كالات
ربع رومى ب8
علبه جبنه شيدر مصرى ب6جنيه
نص حلاوه ب6
برطمان مربى 4جنيه
5علب تونه ام 5ب10جنيه
ب2جنيه فول وب2جنيه عجينه المجموع 4جنيه
2علبه جبنه فيتا ب10جنيه
نص كرتونه بيض ب8جنيه
المجموع كدا حوالى 56جنيه
دول اسبوعيا للفطار والعشا تمام كدا يبقى الحساب 56*4=224 جنيه
هنجيب كمان كيسين سكر وباكو شاى وزجاجه زيت ونكمل بكدا باقى ال250جنيه
دول كل اسبوع
يبقى معانا 750جنيه للغدا تمام جدا هنشيل 50جنيه للعيش يبقى الباقى 700جنيه
الغدا هيكون تابع للمشتريات الشهريه
من عند اى عطار هنشترى الاتى
10رز ب30جنيه
4كيلو مكرونه مشكله كل كيلو شكل ب16جنيه
2كيلو شعريه وكيلو لسان عصفور ب12جنيه
4كيس ملح ب2جنيه
تمن كمون وتمن فلفل اسمر وب2جنيه بهارات وب2جنيه حبهان وب1جنيه لورو و1كزبره و1شطه المجموع لا يزيد عن 20جنيه
نص لوبيا ونص فاصوليا بيضا ب10جنيه
نص عدس اصفر ونص عدس بجبه ب10جنيه
دول ب100جنيه بالتمام والكمال الباقى 600جنيه
هنروح للبقال وهنشترى الاتى
زجاجه خل 2جنيه
علبه سمنه 2كيلو ب20جنيه
2لفه جلاش 5جنيه او 6 على حسب النوع
هنروح لبتاع الفراخ هنشترى الاتى
4فرخات الفرخه لاتزيد عن 20جنيه والفراخ رخيصه دلوقتى ولما تغلى نرجع لسيرا المجمده يتنظفوا وناخد الكبد والقوانص مع بعض فى كيس يتعملو جمب اكل تانى وطبعا كل طبخه بفرخه الحساب 80جنيه
كيلو بانيه يتغسل ويتبل ويتقسم على مرتين ب28جنيه
نروح للجزار الجملى هنشترى الاتى
2كيلو مفروم يتقسموا على اربع اكياس كل اسبوع نص كيلو مابين كفته او عصاج والجملى ارخص واحلى وهى مابين 36 الى 40جنيه
ندق نص كيلو كفته رز ب20جنيه
نروح للجزار العادى هنشترى 3كيلو لحمه الكيلو ب55جنيه ويتقسموا على اربع اكياس كل كيس على اسبوع طبختين حسابهم 165جنيه

كدا الحساب 395جنيه
باقى حوالى 205
هتتقسم بقى كل اسبوع 50جنيه مابين خضار وفاكهه وممكن مره فى اسبوع نوفر الخضار ونشترى 2كيلو سمك ب20جنيه والاسبوع دا نعمل فيه الفاصوليا البيضا او اللوبيا كصنف طبيخ وندخل بدل من 20جنيه خضار 20جنيه سمك وممكن يبقى فى نفس الاسبوع كشرى او عدس بالشعريه او شكشوكه
كل اسبوع هنشترى الاتى
2بطاطس ب5جنيه
2بصل ب5جنيه
2كيلو قلقاس ب5جنيه واسبوع بدلا منه كوسه 2كيلو نفس السعر او اقل
2كيلو طماطم ب5جنيه
نص فلفل وربع لمون
1كيلو سبانخ ب2جنيه ممكن بدل منها ملوخيه ولا باميه ولا بسله
2تفاح ب10جنيه ممكن اسبوع بدل منه رمان ب8جنيه
2موز ب8جنيه ممكن اسبوع بدلا منه عنب 2كيلو
طبعا انا مبحبحه اوى الحكايه
لكن لو عاوزة بقى نمسك ايدنا يبقى هنكفى اوى ب2كيلو لحمه وممكن اوى نجيب المستورد ارخص من البلدى او كله جملى ونوفر فى الكيلو 15جني

++++++++++++
ميزانيه 1500 جنيه ل5 افراد منهم بيبي بيستخدم بامبرز






طبعا هناحول نقلل من استخدمات الكهربا قدر الامكان
كمان التليفون والموبايل قدر الامكان
المشتريات بقى
هنشترى الاكل بالاسبوع كمان أذا كنتى  بتشتغلى فطبعا خلينا كل اسبوع نجيب طلباتنا بقدر الامكان
ولو فى اطفال بالبيت فلازم طبعا وجبات ثلاث وكمان لازم كل يوم خضار او فاكهه او ياحبزا الاتنين معا
كمان لازم كالسيوم
احنا عندنا الزيت والسكر والشاى والرز يعنى احتياجاتك خضار وفاكهه وفطار وعشا
اسبوعيا هتجيبى للفطار والعشا الاتى
كرتونه بيض ب18
4كيس لبن صباحوا ب10جنيه
ربع رومى وربع شيدر مستورد ب15جنيهوعلبه شيدرمصرى6جنيه لزوم السنتوتشات وعلبه جبنه فيتا 5جنيه وعلى فكره دا حلو اوىويكفى الموضوع كدا21جنيه وبرطمان مربى ب4جنيه يبقى 25جنيه
كدا الفطار ب53جنيه
العشا بقى هتجيبى 5علب تونه او 5ب10جنيه وب2جنيه فول وب2جنيه عجينه و2كيلو بطاطس 4جنيه كدا 18جنيه
يبقى 53و18 71جنيه اسبوعيا فطار وعشا وبالعيش نكمل ال90جنيه ماشى كدا دول ثابتين
الغداء بقى هتشترى اسبوعيا الاتى
نص كيلو لحمه 15
فرخه20جنيه
2كيلو سمك20جنيه
نص مفروم13
نص كبده 7جنيه
كدا لحوم 75جنيه
كيلو مكرونه ب4جنيه
نص شعريه ونص لسان عصفور ب4جنيه
نص عدس بجبه بالتبادل مع عدس اصفر اسبوع كشرى واسبوع عدس كدا يعنى ب5جنيه
13جنيه كدا الحساب 178
طبعا فى حاجات انا غافله عنها فعندك 12جنيه ونكملهم 190جنيه زى مثلا الدقيق الخل الملحالتوابل فعندك ال12جنيه دول لشراء الى نا نسياه وماتنسيش بنشترى بالاسبوع يعنى ب2جنيه فلفل وزيهم كمون فىالاسبوع حلوين اوى
السوق بقى هنشترى بالاسبوع
اى صنف خضار كيلو "جمب اللحمه" عندك قلقاس ب2جنيهاوكوسه بجنيه ونص اوبطاطس ب2جنيهاو بسله ب5جنيه اوسبانخ ب2جنيه وكيلوبصل ب2جنيهو2كيلو طماطم 4جنيه وكيلو خيارجنيه "الحاجات دى ب15جنيه علىالاكتر"
الطبخه دى يومين جمبها رز واللحمه
حاجه محشى كرنب او كوسه وفلفل جمب الفرخه
السمك يوم كدا 4ايام
كشرى يوم كدا 5ايام
الكبده وجمبها بطاطس محمره وسلطه يوم كدا 6ايام
اللحمه المفرومه مره كفته ومكرونه او مكرونه بالبشاميل عندك كيلو مكرونه ونص لحمه اعملى الى ببالك ممكن تدقيها كفته بالرز وممكن تعمليها كوبيبه بالرغل ممكن تعصجيها وتعمليها مكرونه بالطماطم على وشهالحمه مفرومه ممكن بالبشاميل
كدا 190+15جنيه يبقى 205
لو معاكى بقى فلوس هاتى 2كيلو تفاح او 2موز او 2برتقال او اعملى كيكه عندك البيض واللبن والدقيق والسكر بالبيت
ممكن تعملى اى حاجه حلوةزى مثلا ام على هاتى علبه واعمليها
ممكن تاخدى كيس لبن من الى عندك على كوب رز وتعملى مهلبيه رز او رز باللبن او سوبيا
المهم حاولى ماتزوديش شراء تانى عن 20جنيه علشان يقف كدا معاكى الاسبوع ب225
على فكره انا مبحبحه معاكى اوى وعامله حساب انكم 5افراد كمان فى اطفال عارفه انهم فى سن بياكلوا كويس.

منقوووووول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الغسييييييييييل والمساحيق ..!!*

*الغسييييييييييل والمساحيق ..!!

طبعا الغسيل دا مقسم ابيض والوان
وكتير عندنا الوان بتحط فى الغسيل فبنضر نعمل لها دورة غسيل لوحدها 
مثال :
 لماالبس مثلا ترنج احمر وعارفه انه بينزل لون واتوسخ وجيت اغير ملايات الفرش أروح مطلعه الملايه الحمرا وافرشها واركن الترنج لحد ما الملايه خلاص اشيلها واروح حطاهم مع بعض وطبعا بحاول يكون لبسى ولبس افراد اسرتى من الى ممكن يتغسل معاهم
نفس الحكايه بعملها مع الابيض لمااحس انه اتكوم اروح فارشه ملايه بيضا طالما كدا كدا بغير الفرش يبقى ليه مااغيروش على حسب الغسيل المتكوم عندى ويبقى استفدنا بالنظافه وفى نفس الوقتمش دورنا الغساله على حاجه او حاجتين لونهم واحد صح ولا لاء

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكلة السندوتشات*

*مشكلة السندوتشات






+شوفى لو تقدرى تستغنى عن الفينو وتشتغلى فى العيش العادى يبقى خير وبركه كل واحد هياخد رغيف وهيشبعه لكن الفينو هتجيبى ب3جنيه ولا هيحوق طبعا

+ممكن اوى تعملى قراقيش بالعجوه ودى يادوب هتاخدى على كل كيلو دقيق كوب زيت ونص كوب سمنه وهتعمل معاكى كميه او تعملى بسكويت العيد وياخدوا الصبح بسكوتين مع كوب شاى
ولعلمك موضوع الشيبسى فى البيت برضوا جميل والبطاطسايه بتعمل كميه
+وكمان الفشار برضوا اعمليه بدل الى بيتباع فى الاكياس دا ابو ريحه وحشه
+كمان ممكن تعملى صنيه كيكه وعندى كيكه حلوة اوى وسهله وببيضتين بس ومش مكلفه بالمره وحلوة 

+  كمان السنتدوتشات مش لازم جبنه ممكن مره بطاطس مهروسه عجه بيض بالبطاطس 
بطاطس بوريه فى العيش البلدى بتكون تحفه ..
 بند الاجبان دا بيكون مكلف اد ايه كمان ممكن تعملى فطاير بالجبنه والزعتر وكلو الدقيق بيعمل كتير على فكره وب3جنيه وتغيير المهم انك تعملى كميه تكفى اكتر من يوم علشان مش هتوفرى العيش تهدرى بالغاز تعملى كله مع بعض وتكيسيه فى الفريزر ولما تحتاجى تطلعى حبه حبه فهمانى مش نوفر من ناحيه نهدر فى التانيه
+كمان هاتى مربى هتوفر معاكى وحلاوة برضوا
 وكله بيديهم طاقه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفرى فى لصابون الغسيل السايل*

*وفرى فى لصابون الغسيل السايل






اولا بالنسبة لصابون المواعين انا بجيب زجاجة بريل ب4 جنية واقسمها على اربع زجاجات وطبعا انا عندى منهم وفى كل واحدة بضيف اد 5معالق ملح اكل وربع كوب خل 
وارجهم كويس واخلى الخلطة دى تكفينى اسبوع يعنى الاربع زجاجات شهر وبتنضف جدا المواعين ومفيش ريحة زفارة ولا اى حاجة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شوفتى الأكلة الموفرة دى تنفع فطار أو عشا*

*شوفتى الأكلة الموفرة دى تنفع فطار أو عشا 




هاتى كوباية دقيق مع ذرة ملح
وبس اعجنى بشوية ميه لحد ما تبقى عجينة متماسكة
افردى بالنشابة على الرخامة لحد ما تبقى سمكها زى الرقاقة كدة
بالسكينة وقطعيها مثلثات صغيرة فى حجم الدوريتوس
وسخنى الزيت واقلى المثلثات مش بتاخد ثوانى وبتتنفخ
وبتبقى حكاية ممكن تضيفى للعجينة النكهة اللى تحبوها زى الشطة او اى توابل تحبيها
وممكن سادة كدة وترشى عليها سكر بودرة
او عسل لو عندك
وممكن تتاكل زى ما هيه
مقرمشات بيتى وكوباية الدقيق دى هتعمل معاكى طبق كبيييييييييير مليان
والف هنا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

دة موضوع حلو خااااااااالص عن الحاجات اللى ممكن تجفيفوها علشان تستخدموها فى المواسم المختلفة ...
​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196965


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*أفكار لاكلات فيها توفير وبكمية كتييييييييييير وأفكار تانية حاولى تجربيها*

أفكار لاكلات فيها توفير وبكمية كتييييييييييير وأفكار تانية 
حاولى تجربيها 

كفتة البطاطس 
بتعمل كميه كتير ممكن الربع كيلو لحمه يعملك كذا مره
الطريقه ربع لحمه معصجه 1ك بطاطس مسلوقه بقدونس توابل
بتحطي البطاطس علي البقدونس والتوابل وتجعنيهم وبعد كده
تخدي حته من عجينة البطاطس وتحطي جوها لحمه وكرري لحد ماتخلصي كله وتحطيها
في بيض وبقسماط وبعد كده تقليها في الزيت وبالهنا والشفا


 الهامبورجر فى البيت وبيطلع جميل جدا ..!!

بربع كيلو لحمة وربع فول صويا  الكيلو ب10 جنية وشوية ملح وفلفل ونصف معلقة بهارات ويعجن كلة كويس جدا ثم  يفرد على الرخامة ويقرص بكوباية ويوضع بين كل واحدة والتانية قطعة من الكيس  بلاستيك وبيطلع 25 واحدة هامبورجر


طبق حلويات للزيارات ..!!

 ممكن ناخدها معانا فى زيارات الأهل والأقارب
بيبقى عبارة عن صنية كنافة او بسبوسة  او بيتيفور والزقة بمربى وازوقة بشوكولا او جوزهند او شوكولا و مكسرات  مفرومة بيكون زى الجاهز بضبط وممكن اعمل شكلمة بتتعمل بطريقة بسيطة جدا    واجيب طبق حلويات فاضى بجنية ونصف واحط الحاجة واغلفها  بطريقة شيك وتبقى  صنع ايدية وحياة عنية ومش مكلفة وانتم عارفين طبق الحلويات دلوقتى سعرة نار..



صوص الشيكولاتة


 2 معلقة زبدة او سمنة على النار و3معلقة كاكاو خام و3  معلقة سكر ونصف كوب مية وتغلى دقيقة على النار وترش على الكيكة وهى ساخنة              الصوص التانى شيكولاتة خام وحمام مية تحتها ونضع على الشيكولاتة  ربع كيلو علية ربع كوب شيرة بتاعة البسبوسة وملعقة زبدة علشان تلمع!

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*لازم يكون عندك في الفريزر طول الشهر*

*لازم يكون عندك في الفريزر طول الشهر

** صلصة طماطم في أكياس أو علب*
* 
ثوم مفروم بعمله مرة واحدة في السنة بيكفي*
* كيسين بصل مفروم بعمله كل أسبوع لإنه بيغير ريحته لو قعد كتير

** بطاطس نص مقلية (في البيت أو جاهز فيه نوع اسمه يوني فود بحوالي 10 جنيه 2 كيلو حلو جدا بيقعد كتير)

** أكياس عصاج

** أكياس بانيه

**خلطة محشي من غير الرز (أو مكونات الخلطة جاهزة ومحتاجة إضافة بس)*

* أطباق كفتة (أي نوع بتفضليه)*
* وبكدة الطبيخ ما بياخدش منك نص ساعة في اليوم*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعض البدائل عن مواد التنظيف:*

*بعض البدائل عن مواد التنظيف:
*
لتنظيف الزجاج:
3 ملاعق طعام امونيا
ثلاث ارباع كوب ماء
ملعقه طعام خل ابيض
2 نقطه لون ازرق < اختياري >

تخلط مها في زجاجه رش وتستعمل

لتلميع الخشب:
2 ملعقه طعام زيت زيتون
ملعقه طعام خل ابيض

لتر ماء دافئ

يفضل استخدامه دافئ لهذا يمكن وضعه في زجاجه رش ووضعها في ماء حار قبل الاستعمال

لتسليك المغاسل المغلقه

كوب بيكربونات
2 لتر ماء مغلي
كوب خل

توضع الكربونات في المغسله ثم بعد 2 دقيقه يصب الخل ثم الماء المغلي

لتلميع الفضه

كوب حليب سائل
2 ملعقه صغيره كريم الطرطير
ملعقه صغيره خل

تخلط وتنقع بها الفضه لليله كامله و تغسل بالماء وتنشف جيدا

لتنظيف الفرن خاصه للافران المتسخه جدا

كوب امونيا
2 كوب ماء مغلي
نصف كوب بيكربونات
كوب خل

يحمى الفرن لحراره 200 فهرنهيت لمده 15 دقيقه ويطفى مع ابقاء الباب مغلق
في صينيه توضع الامونبا و توضع في الرف العلوي وفي صينيه اخرى يوضع الماء المغلي و توضع في الرف السفلي ويغلق الفرن لمده 2 ساعه او طول اليل < هكذا لا تحتاجي الفرن > تزال صينيه الامونيا وتخلط مع الكربونات و الخل لعمل معجونه
تفرد على الفرن و رفوفه لمده 15 دقيقه ثم تفرك بسلكه معدنيه

لحيطان الحمام خاصه عند البانيو

كوب خل
3 اكواب ماء

تخلط معا في زجاج رش و تخض قبل الاستعمال وترش و تترك فتره في الاماكن الاكثر اتساخ
الحموضه في الخل تساعد على التخلص من العفونه وبقايا الماء 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الافكار لاستعمال الاشياء القديمه:*

*الافكار لاستعمال الاشياء القديمه:*






*استعملي المناشف القديمه كخرق للمطبخ*

*استعملي الجرابات القديمه والبسيها كقفازات في يديك و امسحي الغبار في الاماكن التي يصعب مسحها*

*استعملي علب البلاستيك الفارغه كتبرويرات خاصه اذا كانت للتخزين داخل الخزائن يعني المنظر ليس ذو اهميه كبيره*

*استعملي فنجان مشقوق او مكسور حافته قليلا لزراعه الاعشاب العطريه في المطبخ*

*استعملي علب الافلام الفارغه لتخزين الدبابيس او الخرز او اي شئ من هذا النوع*

*استعملي باكيتات ورق القصدير الفارغه وضعي داخلها رولات اوراق الهدايا وبهذه الطريقه يمكنك ان تستعملي الحافه المسننه لقص ورق الهدايا بشكل مرتب و سهل بالاضافه الى ان هذا اكثر ترتيب*

*استعملي ستائر الحمام القديمه المشمع وقصيها لعمل مراييل للاطفال لكي لا تتسخ ملابسهم او مريول للمطبخ*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*كاب كيك مش مكلف خالص*

*كاب كيك مش مكلف خالص





المقادير
1بيضتين
2نص سكر
3نص سمن يبقى احسن لو بلدى
4رشه ملح وفانليا ومعلقه بيكنج بودر كبيره
5نص لبن
6كوب دقيق
الطريقه
نحط البيض والسكر ف الخلاط العادى او المكسر
ونضربهم كويس وبعدين نحط الفانليا والملح والبيكنج
ونضرب وبعدين السمن ونضرب وبعدين نص كوب الدقيق ونضرب وبعدين نص اللبن ونضرب وبعدين نص الدقيق التانى ونضرب هههههههه
نكون بقى مسخنين الفرن 200 درجة كمان
المهم نصب الخليط ف قالب الكاب كيك ونملاش القالب اوى
 انا بيعمل  12 كاب حلو اوووى وخفيفه وموفره
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

*إستفيدى بالأفكار دى *
 ◘◘◘◘♥◘◘◘◘

*أوعى ترمى بواقى أى نوع محشى ..!!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أفكار تساعد في تنظيم وتوفير الوقت والجهد*

* أفكار تساعد في تنظيم وتوفير الوقت والجهد






*
فكم منا مغتربة تزوجت ثم تغربت مباشرة فواجهت مسؤوليات جديدة عليها(الزواج والغربة)
وكم منا مغتربة اعتادت في بلدها على مساعدة خادمة او مساندة الاهل ثم وجدت نفسها في الغربة تواجه تحدي تحمل المسؤولية بمفردها
وهذا يسبب نوع من الصعوبة في التكيف مع الوضع الجديد 

وإن كنت ربة منزل فستجدين الوقت الكافي للاهتمام بنفسك وممارسة هواياتك


أولا:

يحتاج منك أى خطوة فى حياتك مهما إن كانت بسيطة بأنها تكون قبلها صلاة خاصة
من أجلك ومن أجل أسرتك الصغيرة

ثانيا:
ابدأي يومك بعمل قائمة المهام
كثير منا تجد نفسها محاطة بالكثير من الاعمال ولكن محتاره من وين تبدأ؟
هاتي ورقة وقلم واعملي لسته المهام وابدأي بالمهم فالاقل اهمية
مثلا:
1-تنظيف الصالة
2- غرفة النوم
3-غرفة الاولاد
4-الطبيخ
وعلقي الورقة ع باب الثلاجة وكل ما أنجزتي عمل أشطبي عليه وانتقلي للي بعده
وصدقيني لمن تخلصين آخر مهمة تحسين بسعادة الانجاز
طبعا تنظيفك اليومي مختلف عن الاسبوعي استغلي الويك اند في التنظيف العميق
مثلا:
إعادة ترتيب خزانة الملابس
تنظيف خزاين المطبخ+الثلاجة


ثالثا :
علمي أولادك الاعتماد ع النفس وروح التعاون- وهذي نقطة مهمة جدا- واعطي كل واحد مهمة حسب سنه وماننسى نكافئ المتعاون
واجعلي هناك قوانين يجب تطبيقها
مثلا:
1-الاكل فقط ع الطاولة- ممنوع الأكل في اي مكان آخر-(هذي الخطوة حتريحك كثير)
2- بعد اللعب يعمل- كلين اب -يلم العابه في البوكس ويرتب اي فوضى في المكان
3-لمن يبدل ملابسه يحطها بسلة مخصصة للغسيل
ولاننسى قواعد النظافة الشخصية -يتعود ينظف اسنانه-ويرتب سريره وهكذا
صدقيني اذا اولادك تعودوا ع النظام والنظافة انت مستفيدة من ناحيتين:
1-علمت اولادك سلوكيات  مفيدة(النظام النظافة التعاون الاعتماد على النفس) وتفتخرين بتربيتك لهم
2-خفت عنك بعض الاعباء المنزلية


رابعا:
اقتناء مكنسة الشحن الصغيرة لانها عملية جدا
1- الاماكن الي يصعب الوصول لها بالمكنسة العادية كالزوايا والادراج
2- لونفترض نظفتي البيت وطفلك اكل او لعب واتسخ المكان بدل ماتعيدين التنظيف بالمكنسة العادية جيبي هذي الصغيرة ونظفي المكان بسرعة ولو طفلك سنه يسمح ممكن هو ينظف بنفسه لانها صغيرة وسهلة الحمل


خامسا:
اعملي- مينيو- اسبوعي للاطباق الي ناويه تطبيخها ايام الاسبوع هذي الخطوة تريحك من ناحيتين :
1-تريحك من عناء الحيرة كل يوم- وش اطبخ اليوم؟-
2-تحدد لك مشترياتك خلال الاسبوع
( اول ماجيت كل يوم انط السوبرماركت واجيب اغراض احتاجها واغراض ما احتاجها)ويضيع مني كثير من الوقت
*المهم هاتي ورقة وقلم (ياكثر اوراقي)سجلي ايام الاسبوع وكل يوم وجبته جنبه

منقول مع التعديل 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

*

بتستعملى زيت كتير فى الصيام طيب إيه الحل علشان نوفر فى الزيت كمان ههههههه ؟*​


----------



## sarra (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

جميييييل فعلن مرسى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*




sarra قال:


> جميييييل فعلن مرسى


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: هنوفر يعنى هنوفر ..!!! _  "حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا" (سفر الأمثال 14: 1)*

فكرةةةةةةةةة لتخزين خضار الشتاء

*بصي بقي كل يوم وانا بجيب الخضار بتاع اليوم بزود كيلو يعني لو بسله بجيب 2ك بدل كيلو
اطبخ كيلو واخزن كيلو
ونفس الكلام لو سبانخ او اي حاجه تانيه

والطماطم انا بستخدم ك في الطبخه بزود كيلو لو هي ريخصه ونص لو غاليه زي اليومين دول كده ب3.5

اطبخ بالكيلو اشيل النص

وبكده علي مايخلص الموسم اكون خزنتلي مثلا 10او 15كيس من الخضار الموجود ومن غير مااحس بالمصاريف ولا المجهود

وبيبقي متوفر عندي وكمان يوم مااكون هعمل حاجه من اللي في الفريزر دي فبوفر حق الخضار والطماطم


هاااااااااااااااااا ايه رايكم في الفكرة 
*​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (12 يناير 2012)

مرسي على موضوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2012)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> مرسي على موضوع


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2012)

*إعمليها فى البيت أوفرو أنضف !!!!*

*إعمليها فى البيت أوفرو أنضف !!!!*


 اولا طريقة عمل كاكاو الشرب في البيت انا متعودة عن نفسي بجيب كاكاو ماي واي لو مفيش بجيب كوكس لكن دلوقتي بعمله بنفسي وحقولكم ازاى
 
 الكاكاو
 
 
 هتجيبي ب3 جنيه كاكاو خام سايب من العطار (مركز اوي ومر ولونه غامق ) اللي بيستخدم في الحلويات
 يعني تقريبا هيطلعوا كباية ونص ضيفي عليهم الاتي :
 نص كباية نشا
 معلقة كبيرة قرفة مطحونة
 3 معالق سكر بودرة
 رشة حلوة فانيليا
 3 معالق لبن بودرة (اختياري )
 قلبي كويس وحطيه في برطمان والكمية اد الكاكاو الجاهز 3 مرات
 
 
 الحليب المكثف
 
 1 كوب سكر
 
 
 اكوب لبن بودرة
 
 
 رشه فانيليا صغيرة
 
 
 نص كوب ماء
 معلقه صغيرة سمنه
 
 
 وبحطهم على النار مع التقليب بالمضرب السلك
 علشان مايكلكعش اول ما يغلى اسيبه بعدها 10 دقايق واطفي واعبيه في علبه محكمة الغلق لحين استخدامه
 
 
 طريقة اخري للحليب المكثف
 
 
 كوب لبن بودره نصف كوب ماء مغلي ىسابقا 3 ملاعق زبده ثلثين كوب سكر كله فى الخلاط دقيقتين وبيكون عندك احلى حليب مكثف بالبيت وطعمه رائع
 
 
 
 طريقة عمل المستردة
 المقادير:
 لتر خل ابيض
 معلقة صغيرة فلفل ابيض
 معلقة صغيرةزنجبيل مطحون
 معلقة صغيرة ملح
 معلقة صغيرة بهار
 معلقة صغيرة كركم
 معلقة صغيرة بودر كارى
 4 فصوص ثوم ناعم
 معلقة كبيرة من مسحوق الخردل " المستردة "
 
 الطريقة:
 يوضع الخل فى اناء ويضاف اليه جميع المقادير ما عدا المستردة
 يوضع الاناء فى اناء اكبر منه ويرفع على النار مع التقليب حتى يغلظ قوام الخليط
 تمزج المستردة فى قليل من الخل البارد مزجا جيدا
 يرفع الاناء المحتوى على خليط الخل ويضاف اليه المستردة الممزوجة بالخل مع التقليب جيدا
 ثم توضع في برطمان
 
 
 
 زبده الفول السوداني
 سوداني مقشر (غيرمملح)
 نحمص السوداني ونفرمه في الكبه لعد ما ينعم خالص خالص
 نضيف ذره ملح ومعلقتين زيت
 ونطحنه تاني هيكون الزيت بتاعه خرج وبقي زبده
 وكده خلاص عايزه تضيفي عسل او شيكولا حسب الرغبه او تسيبها كده
 
 
 
 
 طريقه عمل المايونيز 
 
 المقادير
 1صفار بيضه/ملعقة مستردة /كوب ونصف زيت بس يكون نوع نضيف/ملعقه خل/شويه ملح/ملعقه صغيره سكر
 الطريقه:نضع صفار البيض مع المسترده وننزل عليه بسرسوب الزيت الى ان ينتهى المقدارونقلب بالملعقه ولو عندك خلاط بفتحه من فوق نضع الزيت من فوق مع الضرب بالراحه على السرعه الاولى الى ان ينتهى المقداركله واذا كانت مصفره قليلا أضع شويه خل ثم اضع باقى الاضافات (الملح-الخل-السكر) ثم أضع الخليط فى برطمان وأضعه فى الثلاجه وان شاء الله حتاكلو احلى مايونيزبيتى
 
 
 
 الطحينة
  كوب سمسم
 1 كوب دقيق
 1 كوب زيت
 نحضر السمسم غير محمص ونحمصه علي البوتجاز من غير ما نغمقه ثم نطحنه في الكبة ويوضع بعد ذلك مع الدقيق والزيت في الخلاط ويضرب جيدا وحيكون عندك احلي طحينة
 
 
 
 الكريم باتسير

 طريقته
 3 صفار بيض+معلقه نشا+2 باكيت فانيليا+كوب لبن حليب+3معالق سكر او حسب رغبتك
 تغلى اللبن مع باكت فانيليا
 وفى حاجه تانيه تضربى الصفار مع الفانيليا التانيه والنشا والسكر وتضيفى اللبن السخن وتقلبى بالمضرب السلك لغايه مايطلع فقاقيع
 تحطيه على نار هاديه جدااااااااا مع الاستمرار فى التقليب
 لغايه مايتخن وتحطيه فى علبه مقفوله لحين الاستخدام
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 السحلب
 
 
 المقادير: كوب حليب بودره، كوب سكر بودره، كوب جوز هند، نصف كوب سمسم محمص، كوب دقيق الأرز مطحون، 4 ملاعق كبيرة نشا 4 ملاعق بودره سحلب، ملعقة صغيرة قرفة، علبة فانيليا بودرة، مكسرات مشكلة حسب الرغبة.
 
 
 
 
 التونه
 سمك تونه او ماكريل حجم كبير حسب المتوفر
 تجبيه وتنظفيه كويس جدا بالملح والدقيق والليمون والخل وتفتحيه وتشلي منه السلسله واي شوك كبير ينفع تشليه
 وتحطيه في مصفاه علي حمام بخار لحد ما يستوي خالص
 وبعدين تنظفيه من اي اشواك فيه وتهريسه وتحطيه في علبه وعليه ملح وكمون وليمون وزيت وتحطيه في التلاجه تاخدي منه وقت ما تحبي وتحطي عليه الاضافات بتاعتك
 
 
 السمن
 
 
 
 القشطةاوعوا ترموها احلى سمن بلدى من قشدة اللبن كل يوم شيلي وش اللبن لحد متجمعى علبة كبيرة فى الفريزر بعد كدة طلعيها تفوك وتحوطى رشة ملح خفيفة وتضربى فيها بأيدك او مضرب كهرباء لحد متنزل المياة بتاعتها واوعى ترميها الميه دي ممكن تستعمل شرش للجبن القريش او اى جبن ابيض بدل متصفر فى الثلاجة اوتتحط على المش بعد كدة هتلاقى كرة ذبدة تحفة تحوطيها على البوتاجاز مع التقليب لحد ما تتبخر كل الميه الفيها وتطلع المورتة بيكون لونها عسلى تعرفى انها استوت وبيطلع احلى برطمان سمن بلدى 100%
 
 
 الجبنه السايله
 
 هاتى كوب حليب مركز غير محلى ولو مفيش هاتى حليب طازه وعليه نص كوب لبن بودره ومعلقة خل وعصرة لمون وشوية ملح
 وحطيهم فى الخلاط ومن الفتحه فوقانزلى بسرسوب زيت لحد ما توصلى للقوام المطلوب ولزيادة الفائدة ممكن تخلى نص كمية الزيت تكون زيت زيتون
 
 
 
 
 شيكولاتة للسندوتشات

 1 كوب سكر بودرة
 1 كوب لبن
 1 كوب زيت
 1 كوب كاكاو
 ويخلط جميعا في الخلاط ثم يوضع في برطمان نظيف وجاف ويحفظ بالثلاجة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

كمان هنوفر فى البامبرز للأطفـــــــــــــال ..!!







http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3094990#post3094990​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2012)

*انا هقولكم على وصفات وافكار توفيرية
للبطاطس 






البطاطس بالبيض

حلوة اوى وتنفع فطار او عشا وممكن غدا ليه لا

تجيبى البطاطس تقشريها وتقطعيها مكعبات صغيرة وتسلقيها بميه وملح بعدين صفيها
وشوحيها فى حبه سمنه او زبده واكسرى عليها بيضه ولا اتنين واقلبيهم وحبه فلفل وملح والف هنا

سلطه البطاطس بكذا طريقه

اول واحده
اسلقى البطاطس فى ميه وملح وبعد ماتستوى قشريها واهرسيها وهى سخنه وحطى عليها ملح وكمون وخل وفلفل او شطة توم وقلبيهم كويس
ممكن تزودى كسبرة خضرا او بقدونس ممكن جزر مبشور ممكن تزودى طحينه اللى يعجبك باى حاجه هتبقى رووووووعه
ممكن تزودى عليها بيضه مسلوقه مهروسه برضو بتزود القيمه الغذائيه

التانيه بقى تحففه
هتجيبى فصين توم وتقطعيهم صغير مع قرن فلفل وشوحيهم مع حبه زيت وبعد كده قطعى بطاطس مكعبات صغيرة وشوحيهم لحد ماتنشف ميتها وبعدين ننزل بطماطم مقطعه بس مش كتير وقلبى وحطى ملح وكمون ووطى النار وسبيها تستوى مع بعضها

ممكن تعمليها جنب شوربه عدس روووووعه

التالته بقى
قطعى بطاطس مكعبات واسلقيها بس متتهريش منك واسلقى جزر مكعبات صغيرة واقلبيهم مع بعض مع كسبره خضرااو بقدونس او ممكن بسله وفاصوليا مسلوقين
واعملى التتبيله دى كم معلقه مايونيز وملح وفص توم وقلبى كله مع الخضار

البطاطس الكروكيه
بطاطس مسلوقه ومهروسه ونتبلها وهى سخنه ملح وفلفل وكمون وتوم وشطه مع بيضه ورشه بقسماط ودحرجيها فى بقسماط وسبيها فى التلاجه تشد شويه واقلى فى زيت سخن

ممكن تزودى على خلطه البطاطس دى جبنه او بسطرمه ولحمه معصجه او بواقى فراخاو بواقى السمك فصصيه واعمليهم كفته مع البطاطس

كفته تونه
بطاطس مهروس يجى نص كيلو ومتبله بكمون وفلفل وملح وتوم وكسبرة خضرا وحبه كارى لو فى عندك وعلبه تون وبيضه وحبه بقسماط ونعجنهم كويس وندحرجه برضه فى بقسماط ونقلى فى زيت سخن ومتقلبيش كتير عشان متفكش

وعملتهامرة بالجمبرى كانت اكتر من تحففففففففففففففه والله
جبت كيلو جمبرى كان ب15ج حجمه وسط كده وفصصته طبعا هيقل للنص من غير القشر دقيته بالهون وتبلته وحطيته كده زى ماعملت كفته التونه
بس حطيت عليه بتاع كيلو بطاطس او اقل شويه

عمل تقريبا 50صباع

يتاكل مع مكرونه او بالعيش وشويه سلطه طحينه وسلطه خضرا

ممكن تعمليها سندوتشات ع العشا مع شويه خس وطحينه او مايونيز او كاتشب روووووووعه

بيتزا البطاطس
بعد ماسلقتى البطاطس وهرستيها وتبلتيها كويس وهى سخنه وحطيتى عليها بيضه وحبه دقيق
ادهنى الصنيه زيت وا سمنه وافردى البطاطس فيها وحطى عليها كاتشبعلى خفيف رشه زعتر لو عندك وفلفل اخضر وزيتون وطماطم وجبنه مبشورة زى مكونات البيتزا عادى ودخليها الفرن

عايزة تضيفى لانشون او بسطرمه او بواقى فراخ او لحمه اى حاجه

جلاش بالبطاطس
تجيبى ورقه الجلاش تفرديها وتقسميها عشان هنلف الجلاش صوابع
ادهنيه خفيف سمنه
حضرى حشوة البطاطس
بطاطس مهروسه متبله بملح وكمون وكسبرة خضرا وفص توم وحطى منه معلقه ع اجلاش ولفى صوابع وفى صنيه ع الفرن لحد مايحمر او اقليه فى زيت بس فى الفرن اخف طبعا

بطاطس بالبشاميل

طبعا الطبقه الاولى فى الصنيه بطاطس مهروسه ومتبله والطبقه التانيه شاورما فراخ
ودى بنقطع فراخ صغغيرة ونتبلها ببصل وزبادى وملح وبهارات ونسويها ونضيف عليها فلفل وطماطم وبصل فى الاخر
الطبقه الاخيرة من الصنيه هى البشاميل

وطبعا فى عندنصنيها البطاطس البيوريه باللحمه المفرومه
وصنيه البطاطس العاديه .


منقووووول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

*استخدامات جديدة للملايات *






* ممكن عمل ستاره للحمام من ملايه قديمه تعلق بحلقات حديد او من الاقمشه على قضبان الستاره مع تبطينها بلاستيك عن الماء *


* اذا فيه انخفاضات في مرتبة السرير ممكن طوي ملايات قديمه تحت المرتبه في الوسط *
* وممكن نحتاج اكثر من ملايه على حسب الهبوط *

* ممكن استخدامها بالحوش والحديقه لظل في الصيف *

* لنظافة السياره *
* حماية سجاد السياره من الطين والعشب وممكن فرشها على المقاعد *
* تصلح وقت المطر والطين او حمل حيوانات بسياره ممكن نستخدم ملايه قديمه *

* عند تغيير الديكور وتحريك قطع الخشب وغيرها ممكن لفها بالملايه تحفظها من الخدش تصلح وقت الرحيل *

* نقل الاثاث وضع ملايه تحت الاثاث الثقيله لحماية الارضيات *

* فرش ملايه بالغرفه وقت ترتيب الادراج والخزاين *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

*عاوزة تعملى ثروة من الفكة اللى ف جيبك ؟؟؟*

*عاوزة تعملى ثروة من الفكة اللى ف جيبك ؟؟؟
*






كلنا بنشترى حاجات وبيفيض نص جنية وجنية وجنية ونص
صح كلنا
اللى غنى والفقير
اللى بياخد الف واللىبياخد مية
يعنى موضوع الفكة دى مع الكل
والفكة دى ممكن تحطيها ف حتة وتنسيها
وممكن تديها لاولادك
وممكن تحطيها ف ايد حد غلبان وانتى ماشية ودى ياريت نعملها
بس فكرتى بقى بتختلف شوية

يعنى

خلصتى شرا طلباتك ومعاكى فكة جنية ولا جنيهين ولا نص
هاتى بية حاجة باكو شاى صغير
كيس مكرونة
كيس صلصه كيسين ملح
بجنية صابون سايل
بتنين جنية فلفل اسود نص ولا ربع كيلو شعرية و لاربع عدس ولا صابونة حتى
ولا ربع فاصوليا بيضة ولا ربع لوبيا ولا نص كيلو رز ولا بجنية حلبة ولا مكعبات شوربة ولا نص كيلو بسلة ولا كيلو طماطم او بطاطس ولا بصل ولا كيس مكرونة سباكيت
يعنى اية

يعنى هتشترى اى حاجة بجنية او نص جنية او جنية ونص 
بيضتين حتى
او حلاوة بار اللى بنص جنية
المهم انك تشترى حاجة واحدة بس
ولما ترجعى البيت مش هتاكليه ولا تطبخيها لان انتى اساسا مش جايباها للاكل
لاء
انتى زى الشاطرة كدة هتفضيلهم درج ف المطبخ ولا رف ف التلاجة ولا كرتونة
كدة فى اى ركن بعيد عن ايدك
وكل ماتشترى حاجة بالجنية ولا النص ولا الجنية ونص اللى كانوا فايضين منك باقى مالوش لازمة كنتى زمانك اشتريتى بيهم لبان ولا شوكلاتاية
الحاجة اللى اشتريتها دى حطيها ف الكرتةنة ولا كانك اشتريتيها
وكل مرة ولا كل نزولة لمعاليكى هاتى حاجة بالفكة البسيطة دى وحطيها ف الكرتونة
وانسيها

ولا تقربيلها

......

.....

.....

انتو ف 3 اسابيع اول الشهر اللى بيبقى مصروف الشهر مستور فيهم
عملتى ثروة ف الكرتونة
بس بشرط
اوعى اوعى اوعى تروحى ناحية الكرتونة انسيها خالص ولا حتى تعدى اللى فيها
ارمى فيها وخلاص اللى اشتريتية بالفكة
هتيجى اخر اسبوع ف الشهر
تعملى اية
تاخدى الكرتونة
وتاخدى الحاجة اللى فيها وحطيها ف المطبخ

ودة استعملية الاسبوع دة
هتلاقى تلات تربع الحاجة اللى انتى محتاجاها 
وعن تجربة
وماتستهونيش بالربع كيلو ولا النص كيلو رز ولا اى حاحة من دول
والله هتمشيكى وربع مرة على نص مرة
هيبقى كتير
والتلات اسابيع فيهم 21 يوم شوفى بتنزلى كام مرة
وبيبقى معاكى كل مرة كام فكة
وبتجيبى اية
هتلاقى عندك 21 حاجة
لو جمعتيهم هيمشوكى ال7 ايام اللى فاضلين من الاسبوع


واوعى تتكسفى لما تروحى تشترى ربع ولا نص كيلو حاجة محدش هيتكلم او اوعى تعتبرى دة تقليل من شأنك أبدا
جيبى كدة وحطيهم وانسيهم
وبعدين لماتتزنقى ف اخر الشهر طلعيهم.


منقوووول
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2012)

*أفكار كتير للتوفير ... فى الفطار والعشاء .. 
*


 دى حاجات مهمه خالص فى فطارنا

*
 الفول المدمس 
  ليه نشتريه مادام نقدر نعمله فى البيت وبجد هيبقى موفر اوى يعنى كيلو  الفول ب حوالى 7 جنيه شوفوا بقى لما نعمله فى البيت وكل مكوناته عندنا  ويبقى فول معتبر ونقدمه فى الفطار والعشاء وهيبقى نضيف وكمان رخيص جدا  وهيكفينا كتييييييييييييييير**


 الطعميه 
 نجيب الفول  المدشوش الكيلو فيه بحوالى 4.5 جنيه وخضره ب جنيه ونعمل احسن طعميه فى  البيت شوفوا بقى الكيلو ده هيعمل كميه اد ايه هتكفينا كتيييييييييييير


 الجبنه القريش 
 نجيب كيلو جبنه قريش بحوالى 8 جنيه شوفوا بقى هتكفينا اد ايه نقدمها وعليها طماطم وفلفل مع عيش بتبقى تحفـــــــه وهتوفر معانا خالص


 الجبنه الثلاجه 
  نجيب العلب لو اسرتك كبيره تجيبى العلب ال بيبقى فيها 2 او 3 كيلو بتوفر  عن اننا نشترى بالقطاعى ولو اسرتك صغيره بتجيبى العلبه ال فيها كيلو هتوفر  اوى وكمان هتكفينا فتره فى الفطار والعشاء


 البيض 
 نحاول  نجيب كرتونه البيض على بعضها هتكفينا الشهر وكمان هتبقى موفره عن اننا نجيب  قطاعى نعمله مره شكشوكه مره مسلوق مره اومليت مره عجه مره على بطاطس يعنى  اشكال كتير اوى


 المربى 
 نجيب البرطمانات على حسب عدد  افرادنا والاحسن كمان اننا نعملها فى البيت باى فاكهه موجوده عندنا نزود  السكر ونمعل احسن مربى ونضيفه وكمان توفير وهتكفينا فتره


 التونه 
  فيه علب انواع كتير ليه بقى نروح على نوع يكون غالى ونقول هو ده يابلاش  مانجيب العلب ال سعرها كويس واهو كلها تونه فيه نوع العلبه الكبيره المفتته  ب 3 جنيه اهو تغيير وكمان سعرها كويس ولو روحنا كمان على محلات جمله  هنلاقيها ارخص من كده


 الجبن وانواعها 
 فيه انواع كتير من  الجبن وبتكون غاليه وبتخرم الميزانيه خالص يعنى الكيلو من الرومى ب 42  جنيه والفلمنك ب 45 جنيه مش بجد حرام الاسعار دى هتقولولى ولادنا عايزين  انواع تانيه هاقول ماشى 
 ممكن نجيب الشيدر طعمها كويس وسعرها رخيص  الكيلو فيها ب 15 جنيه وكمان فيه الجبن المطبوخه العلبه فيها ب 8 جنيه  وكويسه اوى وطعمها تحفه وفيه الجبن المثلثات فيه انواع ب 2 و 3 جنيه وحلوين  اوى هو لازم يعنى الغالى يابلاش اهو كله اكل وسندويتشات





 فيه بقى افكارتانيه كمان علشان التنويع فى يوم اجازه مثلا عايزين تعملوا حاجه مميزه


  ممكن نجيب ربع كيلو لحمه مفرومه مستورده ب 7 جنيه ونقطع عليها طماطم وبصل  وفلفل كتير ونعملها سندويتشات حواوشى ونقدمها فى العشاء مثلا مره الربع ده  هيكفى كتييييييير وهيعملنا كميه حلوه اه والله وهيكفوكوا


  ممكن نجيب نصف كيلو كبد وقوانص ب 8 جنيه بنقطعها ونقطع عليها بصل وفلفل  وطماطم كتير ونسويها على النار بجد طعمها جامد وهتكفى مرتين فى اى ايام من  الشهر واهو تغيير وكمان توفير جدا


 ممكن نجيب نصف كيلو دقيق  وعليه كوبايه لبن ومعلقه سمنه ومعلقه سكروخميره وذره ملح ونعجنها ونسيبها  تخمر ونعملها قرص بالبلح بجد تحفــــه وطعمها يجنن وكمان موفره وتغيير  وهتعمل كميه حلوه تكفيكوا


 ممكن نجيب نصف كيلو دقيق وعليه  معلقه لبن بودر وخميره ومعلقه سكر وذره ملح ونعجنها ونعملها بيتزا ونقطع  عليها شرائح طماطم وفلفل وممكن نحط عليها لانشون او تونه ونعملها خلطه جبنه  موفره اوى بنجيب معلقه جبنه ثلاجه وعليها بيضه ونضربهم ونحط عليهم شويه  صغيرين زيت ونحطها على وش البيتزا وبتبقى جامده جدا واهو توفير الجبنه  الموتزريلا الغاليه خالص


 ممكن نعمل شويه معجنات بالجبنه ونقدمها لاطفالنا هتعجبهم اوى وتغيير بالنسبه لهم وكمان توفير




 ودى شويه افكار للفطار والعشاء تنوعوا فيهم براحتكم


 فول بالطماطم - فول بالطحينه - طعميه محشيه بالبصل 
 عجه بيض - بيض اوملت - بطاطس بوريه 
 بيض بالبطاطس - جبنه بالطماطم والفلفل - بطاطس شيبسى 
 شاورما تونه - طعميه بالبيض - بيض مسلوق بالسمنه


 يارب الموضوع يعجبكم ياريت بجد نحاول نوفر علشان نقدر نمشى بمصروفنا كويس وكمان نحوش منه*​


----------



## رورا (17 يوليو 2012)

فكار جميله
ميرسى خاااالص


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

*من خبرات ستات البيوت

دلوقتى الاسعار غالية والراتب هو هو بتمشى نفسك ازاى ؟ *
*+الغالى ميلزمنيش وفى اكتر  من بديل مثلا اللحمة غالية استبدلها بالفراخ باخليها فى البيت واطلع منها  البانيه لوحده والوراك لوحدها والكبد لوحدها وافرز واصنف *
* 
+الطماطم مثلا غالية اعمل قايمة بأكلات مفيهاش طماطم خالص وامشى عليها لحد  ما ترخص صنية مكرونة بالبشاميل او جلاش ملوخية او قلقاس وكدة*
* والحمد لله مفيش اى مشاكل*
* ودايما باعتمد على التفريز للحاجة الرخيصة*
* عشان تنفع فى اليوم الغالى

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

رورا قال:


> فكار جميله
> ميرسى خاااالص


ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة

سلام ونعمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

*ممكن العزومة تكون بتدبير ؟ بمعنى ممكن نوفر واحنا عاملين عزومة؟






** ممكن اوى تعملى احلى عزومه باقل التكاليف*
* مثلا لو عندك ربع لحمه مفرومه *
* ممكن تعملى بيها 3 صوانى*
* زى صينيه مسقعه*
* وبطاطس محشيه لحمه مفرومه*
* ورقاق او بشاميل*
* تبشرى البصل فى الطاسه ويكون كتير وعلى فكره البصل بيحلى اوى طعم العصاج *
* وتحمريها مش تحرقيها وتحطى المفروم مع الملح والفلفل*
* وتقسميها *
* المسقعه مش بتاخد كتير عصاج

**ولا البطاطس
الرقاق او البشاميل ممكن وظبطى
مع نص بانيه ب 20 جنيه يتبل بالملح والفلفل وبشر الطماطم
والبيص والبقسماط حتلاقى حجمها اتصاعف وبقت كبيره وسلطه واهو بقه عندك 
عزومه موفره فى حدود اقل من 50 جنيه 
الكفته ممكن تجيبى نص كفته مع البصل والبقدونس تعمليها مشويه مع سلطات وكرونه واهى عزومه بسيطه 
المحاشى بحد ذاتها توفير مع شياكه واتقان ومش مكلفه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

*- مثلا اذا عزمنا افراد كتير وعاوزين نعمل اطباق ونوزعها على الافراد فيها مكونات اكل يعنى هيكون فى الاطباق دى ايه؟
*
* 
 من رايي انا مش بحب موصوع ان كل واحد طبق والكلام ده
 لان احيانا وكثيرا بيخلصو طبقهم وبيكونو عايزين اصافه صنف تانى بس بيكون فيها احراج
 انا رايي
 نقسمهم لو فيهم اطفال ناكلهم الاول وبكده خلصنا منهم
 ميعاد اكلنا احنا
 بنقسم بعصينا الى قسمين بنفس الاصناف
 يعنى سفرتين
 او نعمل سرافيس كبيره واوبن بوفيه 
وكل واحد طبقه فاصى يحط اللى عايزه*​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (29 يوليو 2012)

بجد الموضوع هايل وانا بحب اني اكون كدة بس يدي تاخد على الصرف وبقول كل شهر ابدي اجمع شوية ولما بيجي الشهر بتروح الفلوس ومابجمعش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> بجد الموضوع هايل وانا بحب اني اكون كدة بس يدي تاخد على الصرف وبقول كل شهر ابدي اجمع شوية ولما بيجي الشهر بتروح الفلوس ومابجمعش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اطلبى من ربنا يساعدك 
بس متنسيش ربنا فى العشور

+ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*للست الشاطرة وبسسسسسسسسسسس :

  كل منتج وبديله (من بيتك ومش هتجيبي حاجة من برة )

 البريل والجنرال :
 هتشتري ازازة بريل واحدة واقسميها اتنين في ازازة بريل اوجنرال فاضية عندك  وكملي كل واحدة للاخر بالخليط دة (كباية خل +كباية مية +نص كباية كربونات  الصوديوم )دوبيهم الاول كويس لحد مايبانلهم صاحب وبعدين ضيفيه على نص  الازازة ورجيها هتلاقي لونها بقة اخضر فاتح مش شفاف زي البلسم كدة دلوقتي  عندنا ازازتين واحدة حطيها في المطبخ (للصحون والكبايات والحلل)وماقولكيش هيبرقوا اكتر مالبريل لوحده وبرده للبتوجاز والحوض والرخام وكله
 التانية هتحطيها في الحمام بدل الجنرال هتخلي الصحي والحنفيات يلمعوا والارضية كمان بعد ماتدعكيها بالفرشة والكلور
 ومسح الشقة هتاخدي غطا واحد من الخلطةونقطتين زيت عطري مركز (لافندر او ليمون او ياسمين ) على جردل المية
 +++++++++++++++++++++++++

 الجلانس (ملمع الزجاج )

 بخاخة مية ومعلقتين خل وبس المرايات والزجاج والنجف هيبرق (دة حتى جلانس بيجير عالمراية )
 +++++++++++++++++++++++++

 البليدج (ملمع الاثاث )

 خليط زيت الزيتون (اوحتى زيت عادي )+الخل بدون مية عشان الخشب مايشققش 000 هترجع الموبيليا جديدة
 وبالنسبة للمطبخ الخشب عشان الدهون مالقيتش احسن مالجاز بحتة قماشة ناشفة

 +++++++++++++++++++++

 الديتول

 هتستبدليه بالفنيك (بس مابحبش ريحته)او الكلور اللي مكتوب عليه يقضي على 99%من الجراثيم هيعقم ويبيض كمان
 +++++++++++++++++++++

 بطة او هاربيك للتواليت

 هتنضفيه بالفرشة بخلطة البريل بتاعتنا وبعدين شوية كلور للتطهير سيبهم 10  دقايق وشدي السيفون هيبقى فل طب والتعطير هاتي نفتلين بلية ورشي عليه شوية  فانيليا او زيت عطري هوا هيمص الريحة وحطيه في كيس شيفون من بتاع السبوع  وعلقيه في الحمام
 +++++++++++++++++++++++

 الفلاش او مية النار

 وده لتنضيف السيراميك والخطوط اللي بينه هتكبي كلور بدون تخفيف علارض  وسبيه متنقع نص ساعة وبعدين ادعكي بالفرشة او بملح اللمون العجيب وبالفرشة  اوالسلك

 ++++++++++++++

 باور او مستر ماسل مذيب الدهون

 ملح اللمون او الخل والمية المغلية عشان دهون الحلل
 بخاخة الجاز والسلك او (مية سخنة +كلور +بريل) عشان الدهون اللي عالحيطة
 اسفنجة اغمسيها بخلطة البريل السحرية وامسحي بيها الفرن وهوا سخن (بعد ماتعملي كيكة مثلا ) الدهون هتطلع في ثانية
 +++++++++++++++++++++++++

 شامبو السجاد والانتريه

 ده بقة بخلطة فتكات السحرية (جردل مية +كلور الوان +تايد+خل +كربونات )

 +++++++++++++++++
 جليد (معطر الجو الاسبراي او الجهاز )

 أي زيت عطري مركز ب2.5 لافندر او ياسمين او مسك فرغيه فجهاز ريد بتاع  الناموس والريحة هتطلع للجيران (دة فتوكة هنا اللي قالت عليه واناعملتها  رووعة ربنا يباركلها) ولو معندكيش الجهاز اغلي شوية مية فأي كنكة قديمة  وضيفي 5نقط زيت عطري وامشي في الشقة الريحة هتلزق
 +++++++++++++++++++

 المسحوق الاتوماتيك

 ضيفي على كيس التايد ال4 كيلو (2كيلو مسحوق يدوي )وقلبي كويس اولا هيكتر الكمية وهينضف احسن ومش هيبوظ الغسالة 
 واللي خايفة تضيف 2كيلو من المسحوق الاتوماتيك السايب الكيلو ب6 جنيه

 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 الداوني او الكمفورت (معطر الملابس )

 ضيفي على مية الشطف فدرج الغسالة في الاخر 3 نقط بالقطارة (على الفم كله )  زيت المسك الأبيض او زيت الياسمين او أي ريحة هيدي ريحة حلوة ومالوش أي  اثر عالهدوم
*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*توفيييييييييييييير فى العصير 

 هاتي برطمان تانج مانجو
 ولما تيجي تعملي عصير مانجو طبيعي
 اعملي تانج مانجو بطريقتك العادية خااالص
 وهنا بقى الخدعة
 اضربي واحدتين او تلاتة مانجو مع العصير المزيف
 ويا سلام لو تحطي باكو فانيليا
 علشان الريحة الراااااااااائعة
 وعصير نص ليمونة
 عشان الفيتامينات اللي فيها
 وكمان بيحفظه مده أطول
 وكمان معلقة كبيرة عسل ابيض
 عشان فوايده المعروفة
 ودوووووووقي
 اطعم وافيد عصير مانجو دوقتيه في حياتك

*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*  شوية توفير ..!!!!!!

 + بواقى الارز بنجمعها فى الفريزر ونطلعها فى يوم نعمل لها شوية شعريه ويبقى احلى ارز بالشعرية !

 + الفيري بنضيف عليه خل و ليمون بنعصرها وبنحط قشرها فى ازازة الفيري والنتيجه..بيتقل ويفضل  بالشهور ومش بيبهدل ايدينا

 + كفتة التونة ..تصفى علبة تونة من الزيت وابشري عليها بصلة وفص توم وشبت وبيضه وبقمساط وملح وبهارات وشكليها اقراص واقليها مع مكرونة او فى عشا مع سلطة بطاطس ومايونيز
*​*

**
 +دايما نخلى فى الفريزر صنف اكل جاهز ممكن يوم يحصل ظروف اوتكونى تعبانة مش قادرة تطبخى او ييجي ضيوف برضه متشتريش من بره !
**

**
 +ممكن منستخدمش بيض للبانيه والبفتيك والحاجات دي ونستبدله بدقيق متدوب فى شوية مية وملح وبهارات والنتيجه هايلة ونوفر البيض 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللحمة المفرومة دي أساس التوفير
 ممكن تعملي بيها ألف صنف
 وكمان ممكن بشيل الأجنحة والرقاب
 عشان اعمل بيهم شوربة*

*ولما يستوا بنفصصهم ونعمل باللحمة بتاعتهم**
 كفتة أو نحطهم في البيتزا أو السمبوسك
 او نحطهم في قلب عجينة العشر دقايق*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2013)

*لتنظيم ميزانية البيت..*

*حافظى  على مواردك ...متسمحيش لحاجه تبوظ فالتلاجه لانها خسائر ....هاتى على ادك  بالظبط و متتكسفيش....شوفى  مصروف البيت كام و قسميه على 6 اظرف ...اول ظرف للخزين  ...تانى ظرف للطوارئ...الاربعه الباقيين لكل اسبوع واحد...و امشى على قد  الظرف بتاعك و متخديش من ظرف الاسبوع التانى مهما حصل ..*

*دبرى نفسك كده حتى  لو هتقضيها فول *


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2013)

*دلوقتى فى اوكزيونات و ده سلاح  ذو حديين....محتاجه حجات ضرورى انزلى اشترى فورا و ممكن تجيبى للولاد للشتا  الجاى بس هاتى مقاس للسنة الجايه يعنى اكبر نمرة من السنه دى....لو عندك  كل حاجه يبقى اوعى تنزلى الشارع و لا الموول فى فترة الاوكزيون....اوعى  اوعى اوعى خصوصا لو معاكى كريدت كارد*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2013)

*حل اللعب ايلى مالية البيت انك متجبيش لعب جديد...تشيلى اللعب القيمة ايلى مش عايزة تتخلصى منها تحت السرير....ترمى المتكسر
 و بطلوا تصرفوا فلوسكم فاللعب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2014)

**لتعطير البيت
ماء ورد نخلطه بالماء ومعلقه كبيره اى زيت معطر عندنا.....انتى كده عندك معطر رخييييييييييص جدا وفى نفس الوقت رائحته دائمه بالبيت......بعد ما نفتح الشبابيك الصبح للتهويه وبعد دخول الشمس وتلميع الاثاث واعاده اغلاق النوافذ كلها هنرش الستائر والسجاد والكنب واى فرش بالبيت واستمتعى بالرائحه والنظافه
**لتنظيف الحمامات والمطابخ
مقدار من الكلوركس ومنظف الصحون و2ملعقه خل ابيض عادى كبيره، ونضعهم بالرشاشن ونضع بكل حمام زجاجه 
بعد كل استعمال للتواليت او الحوض نرش منه ونشطف بسهوله ، الحمام هيفضل نضيف وبيبرق ورائحته فى منتهى النظافه بالاضافه للتعقيم كمان
ونفس الخلطه عند حوض المطبخ بعد الجلى يتم رش الحوض بها من جميع الجوانب لازاله الدهون والجير من على الحوض
ونرش بها البوتاجاز لتنظيفه كل يوم وفور وقوع اى شىء عليه وممكن رشه على الشفاط الاستانلس لازاله الدهون المترسبه عليه كل يوم مجرد مسحه بالاسفنجه والدنيا هتبقى منتهى النظافه.
وممكن رشه فى اى اوانى فار عليها الاكل او اللبن من الخارج لتسهيل تنظيفها.
**قشور الفواكه
الفتره دى التفاح والبرتقال بكثره ومتوفر 
بعد تقسير التفاح ما ترمى القشر حطيه فى اى انيه قديمه وعليه ماء وعود قرفه ورشه فانيلا صغيره جدا .......واتركيه على نار هادئه جدا وتمتعى برائحه الجو المعطر بالقرفه والتفاح
وممكن قشر البرتقال كذلك نفس الطريقه
او وضعه بأى طبق فوق الثلاجه حتى يجف ، وفى الفتره حتى يتم جفافه هيملاء المكان او الغرفه اللى انتى حاطاه فيها بعطر البرتقال وبعد الجفاف التام يطحن لاستعماله فى عمل الكيكات برائحه البرتقال
وبكده تكونى استفدتى منه مرتين
**لتسهيل التلميع للموبيليا
كلنا عندنا شرابات قطن (رياضيه ) بتبوظ او تقدم ماترميهاش ، بدل ماتنظفى بفوطه تلميع البسى الشراب ورشى عليه بليدج او حطى عليه شويه زيت زيتون ولمعى الموبيليا الخشب ، تحكمك هيكون اسرع واسهل واتقان التنظيف هيكون افضل
يمكنك استخدام الشرابات كذلك فى تلميع الاحذيه بلبس الشراب فى يدك ووضع الفازلين عليه وتلميع كافه الوان الاحذيه الجلديه بدل الورنيش وتلطيخه وكثره ادوات تلميع الاحذيه
**إذا كان الزوج مدخن ضعى بكل طفايه قطعه من تراب البخور ارخص نوع وافركيها بالمطفئه وعند كل اطفاء لرماد السيجاره ستفوح رائحه البخور بدلا من رائحه دخان السجائر
**ضعى دوما على التلاجه مغناطيس وورقه مثبته به وقلم فى مكان قريب وكلما نقص شىء من الثلاجه او من احتياجاتك المنزليه فورا دونيه وبذلك تتجنبى النسيان وكثره الذهاب للسوق وايضا الشراء المكرر لبعض الاشياء الموجوده اصلا بالاضافه للتوفير فى الميزانيه
وضعى ورقه اخرى كبيره مكتوب عليها things to do او مهام يوميه
اكتبى عليها كل ليله ما تودين عمله فى اليوم التالى مثلا:
تنظيف 
غسيل الشراشف
نقع الملابس الصوفيه
شراء مستلزمات المنزل
زياره الاولاد بالمدرسه 
مكالمه امى او صديقتى
كتابه خطاب فى العمل او لصديقه
شراء .......
أى مهمه تحبين انجازها 
وكل يوم القائمه تتغير طبعا بحسب المطلوب منك انجازه 
الفوائد عظيمه لهذه القائمه 
هتحددى المهام بتاعتك
هتنجزيها وكل ما انجزتى مهمه تضعى علامه امامها تفيد اتمامها
شعورك النفسى بالانجاز 
راحه النفس بأنك ليست لديك مهام متأخره وكذلك راحه العقل من الدوران فى حلقه مالم انجزه او احساسك بأن هناك شىء ناقص
**عمل جدول شهرى بانواع الطبخات للاسره كلها
اكثر ما يضايقنا فى حياتنا السؤال المعتاد
هتاكلوا ايه النهارده؟
والرد الاستفزازى 
أى حاجه
ولذلك قومى بعمل جدول شهرى ب 20 طبخه فقط متضمنا نوع الطبخه والاطباق الجانبيه والسلطات ونوع الحلى المقدم فى ذلك اليوم 
هترتاحى من وجع القلب وتضييع الوقت والاسره هتتأقلم مع الجدول
احرصى على عدم تكرار اى طبخه طول الشهر والتنويع كل يوم مابين الخضروات والاسماك والمعجنات والبقول
**لتلميع الملاعق والشوك من الاستانلس ستيل وكذلك اى ادوات ستانلس
أغلى ماء وضعيه فى وعاء بلاستيك كبير واضيفى كلوروكس وصابون اطباق عادى وانقعى فيها الادوات
ثم اشطفيها وشوفى اللمعان والنظافه
كل يوم بالليل قبل النوم وخروجك من المطبخ افتحى كل الدرف ودعيها تتنفس حتى الصباح ومن الافضل لو اشعلتى عود بخور صغير بالمطبخ وستلاحظين اختفاء روائح الرطوبه من المطبخ بالداخل تماما
**لو اتحرقت عندك حله ........ضعيها على النار مع ماء وكوب خل ودعيها تغلى ، ستلاحظين انتزاع الطبقه المحترقه تماما


----------



## philanthropist (17 أكتوبر 2014)

افكار اكتر من روعة ربنا معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2015)

*توفيييييييير 

مبدأيا كده اركنى نص المصروف على جنب للطوارئ
الباقى بقا .. هاتى ورقة و اكتبي فيها احتياجاتك .. لحمة فراخ سمك خضار رز مكرونة عيش و قبل كده ده الثوابت بتاعت كل شهل .. ايجار غاز مية كهرباء فواتير تليفون نت كل الحاجات الاساسية دى
اشترى اللحمة و الفراخ و تبليهم كلهم مرة واحده و شيلي كل كيس على اد اكلة يعنى مثلا كيلو بانيه تبليه و حطى فى كل كيس 4 قطع كده الكيلو يكفى معاكى 5 ايام
كيلو لحم مفروم اعملى نصه عصاج و شيلي كل ربع فى كيس يبقا اكلة بشاميل مثلا ومتعمليش معاها حاجه كفاية اللحمة اللى فيها .. و النص التانى اعمليه كفته و صبعيه اكلتين برضو كده 4 اكلات
كيلو لحم شرايح قسميه 4 اكلات كل مرة شكل .. مرة كباب حلة و مرة مشوى مرة مسلوق مرة فى برام انتى و زوقك
جيبي فرختين حجمهم مش كبير هيوفر معاكى و كده كده هتاخدى الربع مش هيفرق فى اكلهم و قطعيهم و تبليهم كل اكلة نص فرخة يبقا كده 4 اكلات
كده معاكى 4+4+4+5 يبقا كده 21 يوم فاضل معاكى 9 ايام .. خلى نصهم سمك و النص التانى تقضية كل اى حاجه من التلاجة
اطبخى على ادكم بس و اللى يفيض مترميهوش حطيه فى التلاجة و يوم جمعى كل الاكل البايت و مشي حالك بيه
الفطار و العشا .. هاتى الجبن و البيض و الفول و الحاجات دى كل اسبوع و ظبطى حالك بيها طول الاسبوع لو صنف خلص اتصرفى من البيت و متشتريش غير فى معادك
الفاكهة و الخضار هاتيها كل اسبوع و ريحي بالك .. اشترى الخضار و الفاكهة من البياع فى االسوق .. الفكهانى و المحلات بيبقو غاليين
مسحوق الغسيل و الصابون و الذى منه مش هتجتاجيهم دايما ممكن كل شهرين تلاتة بس 
اللبن هاتيه كل اسبوع و جيبي السايب بيبقا فى بركة عن بتاع العلب و ارخص و عشان ميروبش معاكى بسرعة متخليش كمية كبيرة برة الفريزر اعملى كيلو بكيلو او نص بنص*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2015)

*اولا اعملي جدول باحتاجاتك الاساسية يعني سكر لبن شاي رز زيت وهاتي علي قد الشهر بالضبط اعملي مثلا مبلغ معين للخضار في الاسبوع وكذلك للحمة والفراخ والسمك هقولك مثلا يعني هاتي مثلا كيلو بانية قسمية كل خمس حتت في كيس هيكفوكي مرتين وكيلو لحمة مفرومة وقسميه اربعه وعصجي نصه علي كيسين 
والنص التاني ممكن تعملي منه كفته حوواشي اي حاجة بقء علي قد صينية مكرونة بشاميل مثلا هيكوفوكي لاربع اكلات فرخة وقطعيها علي تمانية زي كنتاكي وتبليها لشوي او صينيه او اي وصفة تانية السمك هاتي علي عددكم بالضبط اللحمة قطعي كل خمس حتت في كيس لو سلقتي لحمة او فراخ حوشي الشرية في بطمان في الفريزر علشان تنفعك في يوم تعملي بيها ملوخية او اي حاجة الجبن هاتيها بالاسبوع علشان متبوظش ومتكتريش ممكن تمن كيلو من اللي بتاكله وطبعا بين كل يوم ويوم خليه بطاطس بيض تونه مسقعة ورز ابيض كشري كشري بعدس اصفر شوربة عدس وفتة عدس كدة يعني حاولي تعملي كميات علي القد بالضبط ومترميش لو فاض حاجة خليها في يوم طلعي البواقي كلها وتاكلوها في يوم وبصي المبلغ كويس جدا بس حاولي تدوري علي العروض واشتري من سوبر ماركت كبير هتوفري طبعا مبلغ وقرني بين المنتجات واختاري الجودة الكويسة بالسعر الاقل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2015)

نصائح توفيرية 

اعملي حلويات و العصاير في البيت احسن و افيد

اشتري حاجتك من اي سوبر ماركت عادي مش كارفور او فتح الله عشان متلميش حاجات مالهاش ﻻزمة

الخضار.طازة.كل اسبوع ع قد استهلاكك يعنى سبع خيارة والطماطم ازيد.شوية لو بتعمل منها صلصه وتقسميها فالفريزر والجزر عشان لا يزبل ويترمى


شراء الفرخه وتقطعيها فالبيت اوفر من شراء الاكل.المصنع او اللى اتعمل.تعديل ممكن تشترى كيس بانيه بس.مش.لدرجه تشترى وراك فراخ.مسخوطه


ابحثى عن العروض.وسجلى متى تم شراء.كزا فاذا علبة صابون غسيل فى عرض.بستين جنية وقعدت شهرين يبقا كويس ومنزعلش وبفايده واعملى تنظيم للغسيل عشان.ميبقاش.هدر للماية والصابون

مش ﻻزم تشتري كل انواع المناديل و المعطر و الحاجات دي بتصرف كتير


اكتبى ورقة باحتياجك ولا تدخلى قسم الماركت اللى مش.محتاجه.منه عشان.عينك.متزوغش


ابتعدى عن البرجر والمقالى وقللى التوابل الحارة والمعقده عشان النفخه واضرار الصحه


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2021)

*شكرااااااااااااااا ابو تربو*
*مجهود رائع وفكره جميله  *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

